# History of Pashtuns-Updates And Discussions



## Braith

*
Notable figures



1- Abbas Khan Sarwani, an Afghan historian of 16th century

2- Daud Khan Rohilla, the founder of Indo-Afghan state of Rohilkhand

3- Diler Khan Daudzai

4- Safdar Khan Babi

5- Arzani Kheshgi

6- Pir Muhammad Khan Sherwani

7- Kalu Khan Yousafzai

8- Faqir of Ipi : Myth and Reality

9- Ajab Khan Afridi

10- Dattu Sarwani, a Pashtun soldier of early 16th century*
http://www.barmazid.com/2016/10/dattu-sarwani-pashtun-soldier-of-early.html
*11- Sultan Nasir-ud-din Ismail Shah (Malik Makh Afghan)

12- Ahmad Yadgar - 16th century historian of the Afghans in India

13- Princess Subhan, daughter of Sultan Bahlol Lodi

14- Shah Hussain Saddozai*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2016/07/faqir-of-ipi-myth-and-reality.html
*15- Azad Khan Afghan - The Pashtun ruler of Azerbaijan

16- Sheikh Mali Yousafzai

17- Rashid Khan Ansari*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2016/01/rashid-khan-ansari_13.html
*18- Najib Khan Rohilla*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2014/07/najib-khan-najib-ud-daula-brilliant.html
*19- Muhammad Khan Bangash*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2015/04/muhammad-khan-bangash_4.html
*20- Mir Mast Afridi*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2014/06/mir-mast-afridi-recipient-of-germany.html
*21- Shaikh Isa Mashwani*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2015/12/shaikh-essa-mashwani-first-known-pashto_20.html
*22- Gaju Khan Mandanr

23- Fateh Khan Barech*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2016/04/the-story-of-fateh-khan-barech.html
*24- Bibi Mubaraka Yousafzai*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2016/03/bibi-mubaraka-yousafzai.html
*25- Alam Khan Lodi*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2015/12/alam-khan-lodi-sultan-alauddin-alam-shah_10.html
*26- Afzal Khan Khattak 

27- Ahmad Khan Bangash

28- Khushal Khan Khattak


*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2016/07/faqir-of-ipi-myth-and-reality.html
*Tribes

1- Mando Khel tribe

2- Afridi tribe

3- Kasi tribe

4- Sherani tribe

5- Wardak tribe*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2016/04/wardag-or-wardak-tribe.html
*6- -The Farmulis*
http://historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com/2016/04/wardag-or-wardak-tribe.html
*7- The Chamkanis*
http://www.barmazid.com/2016/10/the-chamkanis_22.html
*8-  Raisani tribe

9- Babi tribe 

10- Dilazak tribe

11- Dotani tribe *
http://www.barmazid.com/2015/04/a-note-on-dotani-tribe_10.html
*12- Jadoon tribe *
http://www.barmazid.com/2015/04/a-note-on-dotani-tribe_10.html
*13-  Khalil tribe *
http://www.barmazid.com/2014/10/khalil-tribe_12.html
*14-  Marwat tribe *
http://www.barmazid.com/p/marwat.html
*15- Naghar tribe *
http://www.barmazid.com/2014/11/nahars.html
*16- Niazi tribe *
http://www.barmazid.com/2015/03/niazi-tribe.html
*17- Sarwani tribe*
http://www.barmazid.com/2015/11/sarwani-afghans-and-part-played-by-them_30.html
*18- Turi tribe *
http://www.barmazid.com/2015/12/a-note-on-turi-tribe_9.html
*19- Jzaji tribe

20- Tirahi people (a Dardic race)




Miscellaneous 

1- Baloch proteges of Najib Khan Yousafzai

2- Panni - Mughal confrontations in 16th century

3- Sikandar Lodi as a founder

4- "Afghan" is non-Pashto, loanword from foreign language?

5- Afghan monuments in Bengal

6- Babur's relations with Pashtun tribes

7- Cannons of Sher Shah Suri

8- Hijrat movement, 1920 - What really happened

9- Justice of Sher Shah

10- Abundance and low prices during the reign of Sultan Ibrahim Lodi

11-The word Afghanistan existed before the reign of Ahmad Shah Abdali

12- Medieval Afghanistan extended up to Sukkur of Sindh

13- Elite ghulam corps of Ahmad Shah Abdali

14- Sher Shah Suri aimed at eradicating poverty from his empire 
*
15- The earliest extant account of Sher Shah Sur ( Padmavat of Jaisi, 1540 A.
*
16- Pir Roshan was very fond of Music*
http://www.barmazid.com/2016/11/pir-roshan-was-very-fond-of-music.html
*17- History of Shabqadar, town and fort*
http://www.barmazid.com/2016/11/history-of-shabqadar-town-and-fort.html
*18- Theory of Coptic origin of Pashtuns*
http://www.barmazid.com/2016/11/copts-theory-of-pashtun-origin.html
*19- Roads and Sarais (inns) of Sher Shah Suri*
http://www.barmazid.com/2016/10/roads-and-sarais-inns-of-sher-shah-suri.html
*20- Roh (Medieval Afghanistan)

21- Pashtun - Baloch wars

22- Booming of Kashmir 's shawl industry during the Afghan rule (1752-1819)

23- Military organization of Lodis*
http://www.barmazid.com/2016/08/military-organization-of-lodis.html
*24-  Karrapa disaster, Aimal Khan defeats Mughals (1674)

25- Asp-i-Laila of Ranjeet Singh, the most expensive horse on Earth (originally owned by Yar Muhammad Khan Barakzai)

26 - Dresses of Afghanistan in early 19th century

27 - When Orakzais defeated the Mughal army in Tirah ( The battle of Sampagha pass , 1619 AD)

28- The role of Pashtuns in the war of succession of Mughals

29- Potohar and the Salt range under the sway of Pashtuns

30- Mughal - Yousafzai war (1667-1670)

31-History of Pashtun tribal settlements in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province

32- Mongol-Afghan conflict during the period of Delhi Sultanates

33- Pashtun - Mughal War (1672-1677)*
http://www.barmazid.com/2014/06/pashtun-mughal-war-1667-1678_25.html
*34- Afghan principality of Kasur*
http://www.barmazid.com/2014/06/afghan-principality-of-kasur.html
*35- Mughal force disaster in Khyber, 1672

36- Kakars in Medieval India

37-Ancestral home of Sher Shah Suri in medieval Afghanistan

38-Afghan nobility under Mughal Emperor Aurangzeb

39- Bettani Afghans in medieval India*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Braith

Grave of Queen Bibi Abhai, wife of Sultan Owais of Swat, in Manglor. She was sister of Malik Ahmad Khan, the chief of the great Khashi confederation of tribes (Yousafzais and their kin) and was married to the Sultan of Swat. When Yousafzai settlements extended towards Swat, the Jehangiri Sultan of Swat, who had once friendly disposition towards the former, began to fear their growing power in his proximity. He summoned his counsel and on their advise, he brutally killed his wife , Bibi Abhai, with knife on the pretext that she might leak the details about ongoing affairs in Swat to her brother and her tribe. He buried her in Manglor (Swat). This triggered the Yousafzai invasion of Swat .

Source: Tawarikh-i-Hafiz Rahmat Khani





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1236556879716082

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

Depiction of Sher Shah Suri and Babur in an Indian Tv Series (Babur warns his men about Sher Khan)

In this particluar show "Akbar the great" , Mughals are protagonists and Sher Shah is portrayed as villianous character for drama purposes, thats why he is shown to be eating chicken while making villianous expression.

Tarikh-i-Sher Shahi describes the incident as;

".....After some time, Sher Khan waited upon the Emperor one day at an entertainment, when it happened that they placed before him a solid dish, which he did not know the customary mode of eating. So he cut it into small pieces with his dagger, and putting them into his spoon easily disposed of them. The Emperor Babar remarked this, and wondered at Sher Khan’s ingenuity, and said to Khalifa, his minister, who was at his elbow, “Keep an eye on Sher Khan; he is a clever man, and the marks of royalty are visible on his forehead. I have seen many Afghan nobles, greater men than he, but they never made any impression on me; but as soon as I saw this man, it entered into my mind that he ought to be arrested, for I find in him the qualities of greatness and the marks of mightiness.”

Babur ordered Sher Khan to be the arrested but the latter successfully escaped from the Mughal camp.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1801013623514580


----------



## Braith

Illustration from late 16th century manuscript (1590-1593) of Baburnama depicting foray to Kohat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

During First World War........





@Kaptaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Braith said:


> During First World War........


Hey thanks mate for that. Please can you cite me the source for that. I would give you a + rating but can't for some reason. Some members of my family were in this effort and thus began the long association with Britain that lasts to this day.

If you know any about Mir Dast VC or his brother who changed sides and went with German's let me know please.


----------



## Braith

Kaptaan said:


> Hey thanks mate for that. Please can you cite me the source for that. I would give you a + rating but can't for some reason. Some members of my family were in this effort and thus began the long association with Britain that lasts to this day.
> 
> If you know any about Mir Dast VC or his brother who changed sides and went with German's let me know please.


 "Trans-Frontier Pathan Soldiers and the First World War," by Lal Baha (article). 

The link about Mir Mast Afridi is given in the original post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

Mir Dast Khan from Qambarkhel Afridi tribe was given a Voctoria Cross in WW2. Photo from Khyber Mail newspaper 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

Ruins of old Kandahar Citadel, 1881

Photograph of the ruins of old Kandahar citadel from the 'Bellew Collection: Photograph album of Surgeon-General Henry Walter Bellew' taken by Sir Benjamin Simpson c.1881. Although the old citadel was destroyed by Nadir Shah Afshar of Persia in 1738, the Battle of Maiwand was fought in its ruins in 1880. This conflict secured the rule of Abdur Rahman as the Amir of Afghanistan (1844-1901). At the top of this fortified citadel there are the ruins of a royal residence.


----------



## Braith

Kurram Militia Post, 1919

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Braith said:


> During First World War........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kaptaan


Should we really be proud of being used as cannon fodders in both World Wars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Should we really be proud of being used as cannon fodders in both World Wars?


I did not do any commentary about taking or not taking any pride in it. Treat the snippet and the entire thread as source of general knowledge, and the information i have shared with you, might become useful to you for some discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

19th century illustration of Attan (national dance of Pashtuns) in Afghanistan


----------



## Braith

Afridi tribesmen, 1870. Jamrud fort in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

Mian Tansen (c1493-1585), a prominent musician with legendary musical prowess and one of the nauratan (nine jewels) of Akbar, was disciple of the Afghan emperor Muhammad Adil Shah Sur. Adil Shah was one of the noted musicians of the time, and Baz Bahadur and Mian Tansen received their training from him.

Adil, popularly called Adali (means foolish) , was accustomed to life of singing and drinking and created great disorder by murdering his 12 year old nephew Feroz Shah Suri who had succeeded his father Islam Shah Suri (Adil's sister was married to Islam Shah and he himself was son of Nizam Khan, the brother of.Sher Shah).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Braith

Peshawar, bazar scene, 1919.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Braith said:


> Peshawar, bazar scene, 1919.


Unfortunately now in Peshawar mismanagement is at its peak. People are crowded into a very confined area and the traffic and congestion problems are extreme. It has not been developed at par with Lahore or Rawalpindi or even Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Braith

Arakan (Burma) under Afghan rule

http://www.barmazid.com/2016/12/arakan-burma-under-afghan-rule.html


----------



## Braith

1947 :: Abdul Wadud, The Wali of Swat In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa ,Talking on Telephone (Photo - Margaret Bourke-White / LIFE)


----------



## Braith

Rare Photo of Jinnah in Peshawar, April 1948 witnessing an attan dance performance.


----------



## Braith

Grave of Sultan Ibrahim Lodi Shaheed in Panipat (Hariyana, India). He was the first Sultan of India to die fighting in a battlefield. Sher Shah Sur, the admirer of the martyred Sultan, had a wish to build a grand mausoleum over the grave of Ibrahim Lodi , which could not be accomplished due to untimely death of the former. 

Ibrahim Lodi was intelligent and able and was inspired by a sound principle of introducing an efficient administration in the kingdom. He felt that the kingdom neither could be made stable or be efficiently governed , if the Afghan chiefs were allowed to have unchecked power. The ideas of Ibrahim Lodi naturally brought him into conflict with the ideas of the chiefs, who would not readily consent to part with their power and privileges. His ideas made him their bitter enemies. Ibrahim Lodi, however, was not daunted ; he proceeded boldly to crush the opposition. He nearly succeeded. The defeated and humiliated chiefs, on the other hand , in their rage, forgot their common interests as Afghans and, by inviting Babur to India , they caused the destruction of the Afghan monarchy at the battle of Panipat in 1526


----------



## Braith

Ruins of Buddhist monasteries in Khyber





The newly discovered ancient cave in Khyber


----------



## Braith.

Finished copy of a British service carbine at a tribal arms factory in the Kohat Pass on the North West Frontier (1919-1939


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Elephant Battery, Artillery Lines, Peshawar, Feb. 1880.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mian Babban

A View of Jamrud Fort , 1890s





*Ahmad Shah Abdali's house in Kandahar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

are pushtoon from children of Yaqoob (Jacob)?

if yes then any ptomises made to children of Prophet Israel (Yaqoob) in Torah would be for Pashtoon as well...


----------



## Mian Babban

sur said:


> are pushtoon from children of Yaqoob (Jacob)?
> 
> if yes then any ptomises made to children of Prophet Israel (Yaqoob) in Torah would be for Pashtoon as well...


No they are not. Afghan descent from Bani Israel is just a legendary history not borne out by facts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mian Babban

History of Quetta

http://www.barmazid.com/2017/07/history-of-quetta.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian Babban

Pashtuns were once principal inhabitants of Mastung (Balochistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian Babban

The Indophile British historian (or story-teller) William Dalrymple is writing poor history (or should i say garbage) about Ahmad Shah Abdali in his newly released book "Koh-i-Noor. In his book he says ;

"From early on in his reign, his face (Ahmad Shah Abdali's) began to be eaten away by what the Afghan sources call a ‘gangrenous ulcer’, possibly leprosy, syphilis or some form of tumour. Even as he was winning his greatest victory at Panipat, Ahmad Shah’s disease had already consumed his nose, and a diamond-studded substitute was attached in its place. As his army grew to a horde of 120,000, and as his empire expanded ever wider, so did the tumour, ravaging his brain, spreading to his chest and throat and incapacitating his limbs.......By 1772, maggots were dropping from the upper part of Ahmad Shah’s rotten nose into his mouth and his food as he ate "

In a video lecture, he says Ahmad Shah Abdali looked like a typical movie villain at the battle of Panipat , 1761, and wore a golden mask to hide his face which was eaten away by cancer, and that he looked like 'Robocop !

There is not a single 18th century source which says that nose of Ahmad Shah Abdali was missing at the battle of Panipat and that he was wearing a bejeweled mask to hide his face in those years. All sources say that Ahmad Shah Abdali had contracted the cancer or some other disease a few years before his death in June 1773 AD. And the rubbish of maggots dropping from his nose and him eating it in his meal , was invented by Jadunath Sarkar which was copied by Ganda Singh and now by Dalrymple.

The Mughal portrait of Ahmad Shah Abdali of circa 1757 AD, depicted with intact face

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@Mian Babban Any info on the origin of the Paktye mentioned by Herodotus, where they likely Pashtun as some are asserting or just another Indo-Aryan tribe from ancient KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mian Babban

django said:


> @Mian Babban Any info on the origin of the Paktye mentioned by Herodotus, where they likely Pashtun as some are asserting or just another Indo-Aryan tribe from ancient KPK.


I will be honest with you, i am ill-knowledged about ancient history. I am mostly invested in medieval history

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Mian Babban said:


> I will be honest with you, i am ill-knowledged about ancient history. I am mostly invested in medieval history


No problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

@Mian Babban 

What do you think of the Kingdom of Gandhara. Does it have any connections with the Pashtuns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian Babban

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> @Mian Babban
> 
> What do you think of the Kingdom of Gandhara. Does it have any connections with the Pashtuns?


I dont know. May be. @Narcissist is better equipped with an answer on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Narcissist

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> @Mian Babban
> 
> What do you think of the Kingdom of Gandhara. Does it have any connections with the Pashtuns?



Very much so. Different dynasties ruled at different times. They are ancestors of Pashtuns.


----------



## ghazi52

1878 Picture shows Punjabi Sikh soldiers of British empire holding today's FATA tribesmen as prisoners of war.
The Sikh "Dal Khalsa" or Sikh army of Sikh empire fought many wars with Durrani empire of Afghanistan between 1751 to 1837 and conquered the areas today in Pakistani FATA and KPK.
Durranis even lost Peshawar to the Sikh onslaught. The local tribes could only do some insurgency against sikhs but never had total control or a government of their own.
Sikh Ruler Ranjit singh died in 1839 and the demise of Sikh empire started. in 1848 the British conquered the Sikh empire and took over the areas ruled by the Sikh.
However in 1839 British also conquered Kabul in Afghanistan and were repelled by Afghans. But Afghans could never conquer back the areas they lost to Sikhs and later inherited by the British.
The Afghan rulers constantly provoke the today's FATA tribes to rise against the British and join Afghanistan which cause two more Anglo-Afghan wars in 1878 and 1919.
Both times the English had large numbers of Sikh soldiers and went all the way to Kabul and both times Afghan king had to make peace treaty with the British.
So that's about 170 years of wars between Afghan Pushtoons and Punjabi sikhs.
Some ignorant Pakistani Pushtoons and Afghani as a whole still keep that grudge on ethnic grounds and let it out on "Muslim Punjabis" of Pakistan despite the fact that they fought Sikh Punjabi not Muslim Punjabi. The hateful term "Daal Khor" is remnant of Pushtoon Afghan wars when most sikhs used to be vegetarians.
Muslim Punjabis were killed and plundered in their millions by Sikhs during 1947 partition and had to migrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkiyani

ghazi52 said:


> 1878 Picture shows Punjabi Sikh soldiers of British empire holding today's FATA tribesmen as prisoners of war.
> The Sikh "Dal Khalsa" or Sikh army of Sikh empire fought many wars with Durrani empire of Afghanistan between 1751 to 1837 and conquered the areas today in Pakistani FATA and KPK.
> Durranis even lost Peshawar to the Sikh onslaught. The local tribes could only do some insurgency against sikhs but never had total control or a government of their own.
> Sikh Ruler Ranjit singh died in 1839 and the demise of Sikh empire started. in 1848 the British conquered the Sikh empire and took over the areas ruled by the Sikh.
> However in 1839 British also conquered Kabul in Afghanistan and were repelled by Afghans. But Afghans could never conquer back the areas they lost to Sikhs and later inherited by the British.
> The Afghan rulers constantly provoke the today's FATA tribes to rise against the British and join Afghanistan which cause two more Anglo-Afghan wars in 1878 and 1919.
> Both times the English had large numbers of Sikh soldiers and went all the way to Kabul and both times Afghan king had to make peace treaty with the British.
> So that's about 170 years of wars between Afghan Pushtoons and Punjabi sikhs.
> Some ignorant Pakistani Pushtoons and Afghani as a whole still keep that grudge on ethnic grounds and let it out on "Muslim Punjabis" of Pakistan despite the fact that they fought Sikh Punjabi not Muslim Punjabi. The hateful term "Daal Khor" is remnant of Pushtoon Afghan wars when most sikhs used to be vegetarians.
> Muslim Punjabis were killed and plundered in their millions by Sikhs during 1947 partition and had to migrate.


Thats y pashtoon should not feel proud and their cast system also.. Islam has no place for proud and caste.. most of my fellow pashtoon or even baloch think they are upper class than any other people of Pakistan... this should be changed we are Muslim.. and also human first... Pakistani first plz people... especially baluchis whenever i asked them where u from they say we are baluchi from baluchistan... Pakistan first..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mian Babban

Arakan (the land of Rohingya Muslims) under Afghan rule in 16th century

http://www.barmazid.com/2016/12/arakan-burma-under-afghan-rule.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani E

Mian Babban said:


> Arakan (the land of Rohingya Muslims) under Afghan rule in 16th century
> 
> http://www.barmazid.com/2016/12/arakan-burma-under-afghan-rule.html



Good work as always for digging up this stuff. I always look forward to reading your posts in Pakistani History section. Keep going.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> @Mian Babban
> 
> What do you think of the Kingdom of Gandhara. Does it have any connections with the Pashtuns?



Asalamu Alaikum

They'd probably have some relations with them, but the main descendants of Gandhara would be the Hindko people as well as north Punjabis.

*Ghurid Sultanate





*
They were a powerful Sultanate that ruled from Iran to Bangladesh at their peak, building many magnificent structures such as the Minaret of Jam. Their major cities were Lahore, Firozkoh, Herat and Ghazni. One of their Sultan's (Muhammad Ghur) is buried in Pakistan in a magnificent tomb:
*




*
They are also the ancestors of the Sur Pashtuns

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ghurids-were-pashtuns.311278/




https://www.britannica.com/place/Ghurid-sultanate

*Khiliji Sultanate




*

They were Turks who had assimilated into the Pashtun fold, and are the ancestors of the Ghiliji Pashtuns (hence the almost identical names). They ruled over most of Pakistan, Nepal and Bangladesh, as well as large portions of northern Hindustan and small portions of Afghanistan. Their major cities were Delhi and Lahore. The most notable achievement of this empire is that they defeated the Mongols.

https://www.britannica.com/topic/Khalji-dynasty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

The Battles of Tarain were two battles fought between the Ghurid Sultanate under Muhammad Ghauri and the Chahamana dynasty under Prithviraj Chauhan, near the town of Tarain in Haryana, Hindustan.

*The belligerents involved*

The Ghurid Sultanate was a Muslim empire that centred around Afghanistan/Pakistan, with it's major cities being Firozkoh, Herat, Ghazni and Lahore, but it also expanded to include much of Central Asia, Iran and (eventually) Hindustan. The dynasty itself was Pashtun, with the Sur tribe of Pashtuns being their descendants today. Their army and administration, however, were vastly multi-ethnic, including (but not limited to) Persians, Baluchis, Turks, Punjabis and (obviously) Pashtuns, who's descendants would mostly be in Afghanistan/Pakistan today. The Sultanate was also highly Persianised in terms of culture. At this point in time, they were ruled by the Sultan Muhammad Ghauri, who is buried in Pakistan (Jhelum district to be precise).

The Chahamana dynasty was a Hindu Rajput dynasty that centred around Rajasthan, with it's major cities including places such as Ajmer and Samhbar, but it had also expanded to include large portions of other territories in north-west Hindustan. Whilst the dynasty themselves were Rajput, their military and administration would have also included many other tribes/ethnic groups from north-west Hindustan. The descendants of this dynasty would be the Chauhan Rajputs of today, with their workforce being the ancestors of many people across north-west Hindustan. 

Chahamana dynasty coins:







*The prelude*

Prior to the battles, Muhammad Ghauri had managed to launch minor ghazwa's (AKA military expeditions) into north-west Hindustan, with plans for further ghazwa's into Hindustan to take much larger portions of the land. This was done in order weaken nearby threats to his Sultanate and to keep his Sultanate with a steady supply of wealth from these conquered lands as well as facilitate the spread of Islam in the region. Since these small portions of north-west Hindustan existed on the frontier of Prithviraj's territory, he marched with a large army to meet Muhammad Ghauri at Tarain, in an attempt to halt Muslim expansion into Hindustan. The exact size and composition of both army's isn't entirely known, but what is known is that Muhammad Ghauri did bring a larger army with him than Prithviraj Chauhan did, with both sides also bringing plenty of horses and elephants with them. 

*The first battle*

The Muslim army started the battle by firing large quantities of arrows at the Hindustani army's centre. The Hindustani army then responded with a viscous counter-attack against the front and two sides of the Muslim army, completely crippling them. Muhammad Ghauri also lost in one to one combat against Govind Tai, the brother of Prithviraj Chauhan. This resulted in the Muslims retreating with their wounded leader, and the decisive victory of the Hindustani army who then went on to recapture the frontier Chahamana territory taken by Muhammad Ghauri. 

*The interlude*

Humiliated by this major defeat, Muhammad Ghauri quickly made preparations for another ghazwa into Hindustan in order to avenge his defeat at the hands of Prithviraj. Whilst in Lahore, Muhammad Ghauri proceeded to send an envoy to Prithviraj, demanding him to submit or face the consequences, but Prithviraj refused to comply. Anticipating another attack, Prithviraj Chauhan quickly prepared an even bigger army than before to finally put an end to Muhammad Ghauri's antics. The two army's then proceeded to meet in the same place as the first, near the town of Tarain, with Muhammad Ghauri bringing roughly 20,000 troops as per modern estimates and 120,000 troops as per historical references, and Prithviraj Chauhan bringing roughly 100,000 troops as per modern estimates and 300,000 troops as per historical references. Both sides also brought plenty of horses and elephants with them, but with Prithviraj Chauhan having more of both. 

*The second battle*

The Muslims decided to avoid such a confrontation by breaking themselves into six units. Four of these units were sent to attack the Hindustanis at their rear and two sides, whilst the fifth engaged them directly. Muhammad Ghauri then ordered his fifth unit to retreat, hoping to lure the Hindustani army. The bait was successful, with the Hindustani army chasing the fifth unit until the sixth unit appeared, using heavy cavalry to break into the Hindustani army's centre. The Hindustani army then panicked and fled the battlefield, with even Prithviraj Chauhan himself abandoning his elephant for a horse in an attempt to escape, but he was caught by the Muslim army, as was his brother Govind Tai. As a result, the Muslim army had attained victory over the Hindustani army, and Muhammad Ghauri had avenged his previous defeat. 

*The aftermath*

Prithviraj Chauhan and his brother Govind Tai had been promptly executed after the battle was over, and Muhammad Ghauri was now able to launch further ghazwa's into Hindustan, eventually extending his Sultanate all the way to the Bengal. What made these ghazwa's different to previous ones conducted by the likes of Mahmud Ghaznavi was that the Muslims now permanently occupied large portions of Hindustan rather than simply raiding it every once in a while. It was these conquests that then laid the foundations for further Muslim rule across Hindustan for the next several hundred years, through dynasties such as the Khilijis, Mughals or Mysoreans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kabuli Gate, Peshawar, 1910*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Northamptonshire Regiment on the march in Waziristan, 1936.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammad Ilyas

Iran or Persia has been an ancient vast and super power throughout history before Islam. Kurds, Tajiks, Balochis and Afghans are Persian people by history. Later Afghan being applied to a country comprising territory from river Oxus to Durand Line the name of Afghan is now applied to a nation and the specific race has now got a specific name by their language as Pushtuns or Pathans. Pushtuns are by origin not from a single race or tribe. They are mixture of Persian, Turkic and local Kafir or Indian people. In history Afghans or Pushtuns were mentioned as the tribes living in between the mountains between Kabul City and Peshawar. Later the race spread with Islamization and minor tribes were dissolved in Pushtun faction and Pushtun culture e.g people around Peshawar, Bajaur, Dir and Swat were lastly local pagans that got into Islam and then to Pushtundom. Akbar's commander in his raids against Yousufzai Afghans/Pushtuns has mentioned in history that the army snatched some areas of present Dir from Kafirs.


----------



## PakSarzameen5823

The eastern Iranic people are a sub-group of the Iranic race. The only notable ethnicity present today that is considered eastern Iranic are the Pashtuns. Throughout history, there have been many eastern Iranic peoples scattered across Greater Iran, and even inhabiting places beyond it such as the Tarim Basin in China.







One prominent example of eastern Iranic people were the Scythians, a group of nomads who occupied a vast region known as Scythia. The Scythians were particularly well known for their ferocity as warriors, fighting frequently with their neighbours and often being used as mercenaries. They typically rode into battle on horseback and utilised expert archery skills to defeat their opponents, and showed remarkable prowess at guerilla warfare.






The Scythians eventually came to South Asia, and established the Indo-Scythian dynasty (150 BC - 400 AD) which centred around what is now southern Afghanistan and Pakistan, but also conquered large portions of India. Sources from the time refer to them as the Sakas:






Soon after the Indo-Scythians, the Kushans came along to South Asia. They migrated to the region from the Tarim Basin in China, and established a vast empire (30 AD - 375 AD) centred around Afghanistan/Pakistan but also spreading to include large portions of India that they had conquered. They fueled the growth of Buddhism via the Silk Road, which also boosted trade throughout the region:






And after the Kushans, the final wave of pre-Islamic eastern Iranics came along. The Huna people (325 AD - 665 AD). These guys originated in Bactria (present-day Central Asia and northern Afghanistan) and founded numerous dynasties across the region, launching a massive warpath and creating utter destruction just about everywhere they want, with some of their rulers (such as the infamous Mihirakula) being particularly known for their brutality. The Hunas are credited as being the primary reason for the decline of the Gupta Empire:






These invasions were also accompanied by mass migrations of eastern Iranic people, many of whom assimilated into the Pashtun ethnicity (although others assimilated into the Indic race and established their own clans/tribes, such as the Kamboj, Tomar or Gorsi).

The Pashtuns themselves came into prominence in the Islamic era, where they would continue the trend of their ancestors of invading the Indian sub-continent. Pashtuns formed a significant component of the Islamic armies that invaded the region, and many of the ruling dynasties themselves ended up assimilating into the Pashtun ethnicity.

Ghaznavids (Kharoti Pashtuns are said to be descended from them):






Ghaurids (Sur Pashtuns are said to be descended from them):






Khilijis (Ghiliji confederation of Pashtuns are said to be descended from them):






Some Islamic dynasties themselves were also founded by the Pashtuns, such as the Sur, Lodi, Hotak and Durrani dynasties:





















The Sur, Lodi and Durrani dynasties deserve notable attention because the Sur dynasty re-established the GTR (boosting trade throughout the region), the Durrani dynasty created the last eastern Iranic empire whose borders also mimicked that of Pakistan's, and all three of them were founded by Pashtuns from Pakistan.


----------



## ShazzadAhmedMahdi

Mohammad Ilyas said:


> Iran or Persia has been an ancient vast and super power throughout history before Islam. Kurds, Tajiks, Balochis and Afghans are Persian people by history. Later Afghan being applied to a country comprising territory from river Oxus to Durand Line the name of Afghan is now applied to a nation and the specific race has now got a specific name by their language as Pushtuns or Pathans. Pushtuns are by origin not from a single race or tribe. They are mixture of Persian, Turkic and local Kafir or Indian people. In history Afghans or Pushtuns were mentioned as the tribes living in between the mountains between Kabul City and Peshawar. Later the race spread with Islamization and minor tribes were dissolved in Pushtun faction and Pushtun culture e.g people around Peshawar, Bajaur, Dir and Swat were lastly local pagans that got into Islam and then to Pushtundom. Akbar's commander in his raids against Yousufzai Afghans/Pushtuns has mentioned in history that the army snatched some areas of present Dir from Kafirs.



I don't know about Persian because eastern iranian was a farther way branch of iranic people


----------



## ghazi52

Battle Of Jamrud, Circa 1837.
(Excerpt Fom Afghanistan In The Age Of Empires By Farrukh Husain)

Hari Singh had impudently written to Dost Mahomed Khan to the effect that Hindu scriptures predicted the Sikh conquest of Kabul. Therefore unless Dost Mahomed Khan wanted to burn he should obediently hand Kabul over. Otherwise the purdah protecting Dost Mahomed Khan’s honour would be split asunder – a clear and unequivocal threat to Dost Mahomed Khan’s harem. 

Hari Singh added for good measure that a failure to comply with the demand would leave Dost Mahomed Khan biting his own hand in remorse and that Hari Singh would not then show any mercy to Dost Mahomed Khan (pp.184-185 Vo.1 Siraj al Tawarikh.)

For this reason Dost Mahomed Khan declared war on Hari Singh. Dost Mahomed Khan’s two sons Mohamed Afzal Khan and Mohamed Akbar Khan distinguished themselves by leading the forces of their father into battle at Jamrud. The battle was waged for twelve long days. For the first eleven days the outcome of the battle was unclear. Then on the twelfth day the Sikhs broke through the Afghan forces. Hari Singh had launched a bold attack, driving his Afghan opponents backwards in defeat. However, Sardar Muhammad Afzal Khan turned back from retreat and though the Sikhs were devastating the Afghans with deadly slashes of their sabres, Sardar Muhammed Afzal Khan rallied the Afghan forces by leading an attack upon the Sikh force. The Sikhs wilted under Muhammed Afzal Khan’s onslaught and Sirdar Mohammed Akbar Khan also turned back from retreat to join his brother’s offensive and pounced on the Sikhs (p210 vol 1 Siraj al Tawarikh).


It fell to Mohammed Afzal Khan as oldest son of the Amir Dost Mohammed Khan, to seek out and destroy the Sikh dragon Hari Singh. Hari had dared to lead his forces breathing fire and war into the land of the Khyber. Mohammed Afzal Khan charged towards him, perhaps inspired by the poem of Hanzala of Badghis,
“If leadership rests inside the lion’s jaw,

So be it. Go, snatch it from his jaws.

Your ‘lot shall be greatness, prestige, honor and glory.

If all fails, face death like a man."

There was to be no escape for this jingoistic old fire breather, harried by the Afghans he would now meet his doom. Hari Singh fell in a ball of smoke as he was blasted by Mohammed Afzal Khan, from an Afghan swivel cannon mounted atop a camel (p352 Ghani. Brief history of Afghanistan). Hari Singh died as violently as he had lived, in the land of his Afghan opponents, near a watch tower (p.52 Tarikh-i-Peshawar; p.91 SM Jaffar).

In 1834 before occupying Peshawar, Hari Singh had openly voiced “his contempt for Afghans and did not conceal his design to carry Sikh arms beyond Peshawar” (p240 History of the Sikhs Cunningham) and now he paid the price for his misjudgement and ironically fulfilled his wishes and carried his arms just beyond what was at that time Peshawar City, before being blasted to death (See p.186 Vol.1 Siraj al Tawarikh which states that Mahomed Akbar Khan killed Hari Singh in combat with his sword. This seems unlikely since Mahomed Akbar Khan was on horseback and the Sikh was on an Elephant so could not have been within the reach of swordsmen to inflict blows upon him. 

On a separate note related to the Zamburak, though long since out of use the power of the Zumbarak is used as a curse by parents when angry with their kids. There are two sayings that are used: firstly, “pa zamburak soray she”, which translates as “may allah make a hole in your body by a zamburak” and secondly, “pa zamburak owahalay she” meaning “may allah struck you by a zamburak”.)

“Hari Singh was possessed of great personal intrepidity, but, whether from want of judgement or from undervaluing his foes, had frequently been placed in critical situations, and at length fell a victim to his temerity. He held the Afghans in bitter contempt, ever affirming that they were dogs and cowards, and that he knew them well." (p.387 vol.3 Travels in Balochistan, Punjab -Masson)

The Sikh and the Pashtun had met in combat and the Sikh had been found wanting. Though Mahomed Akbar Khan wanted to advance to Peshawar, two of his uncles came to warn him that the Sikhs had managed to reinforce their troops and the Afghan forces retreated without liberating their city.
Ten thousand Kandahari troops arrived too late to participate in the battle and reinforced Mohammed Akbar Khan and Mohammed Afzal Khan. During the course of the retreat letters from Runjeet Singh were found addressed to the two uncles who had proposed the retreat of the Afghan forces.

The two uncles were immediately arrested and the Afghan forces retraced their steps towards Jamrud ( pp.86-87 Note 356 Calendar of Persian Correspondence, collection of treaties , sanads, letters etc which passed between the East India Company, Sikhs, Afghans and other notables Vol 1 1972). However, the Afghans were too late because the Sikh force had departed looking for easier prey. 

Runjeet Singh was reduced to tears on learning about the death of his childhood playmate Hari Singh (pp.256-257 Cunningham). This did not prevent Runjeet continuing to toy with the Afghans, by holding on to the fair vale of Peshawar. Runjeet was not the only one to cry about the battle of Jamrud, Dost Mahomed Khan’s son, “Mahomed Haider Khan, a boy, who had never before seen battle, retired weeping"( p.384 vol.3 Masson).

The ‘boy' was actually about twenty years of age since Neville Chamberlain describes him as being twenty-two in 1839. Only time would tell whether Mahomed Haider Khan had the mettle to engage in conflict and come out victorious, but the omens were not fortuitous, since the clouds of war were rapidly gathering. Another Afghan commander named Hajji Khan Kakar also did not fight the Sikhs for he had been in league with the Sikhs. For this reason Kakar was later dismissed from service by Dost Mahomed Khan. This traitor then went to serve the Kandahar Sardars where he would sow further mischief. 


Though the battle of Jamrud was over, blood however was still to be shed in the Peshawar valley. As the Afghan troops turned their backs on Peshawar and headed towards Kabul, they would not have heard the screams of terror emanating from Peshawar city.

The poor defenceless residents, of the former Afghan winter capital, of Peshawar faced a terrible massacre from the defeated Sikh troops, “all the mosques were set on fire and six hundred Afghans were killed by the Sikhs."(Note 356 p.87 Calendar of Persian Correspondence)
The Sikhs sought to avenge the loss of their leader, such is the way of war and the deeds of those who know no chivalry. However, the occupiers would not enjoy safety in Peshawar:

“the French officers could not with safety leave homes to an evening dinner while we were at Peshawar and our intercourse was confined to breakfasts." (cited at p.140 A H Tabibi, Afghanistan a nation in love with Freedom quoting Burnes letter 2nd June 1838 to McNaghten.)

Living under Sikh occupation and their Napoleonic mercenaries was traumatic for the Peshawar Afghans, since their life was worth less than that of a cow. The famous dish of Peshawar is the sandal (chappali) shaped kebab , made from beef, but the cow is venerated by the Sikhs. No longer could the inhabitants of Peshawar savour their regional delicacy.

“An unfortunate Musulman, at Peshawur, was found guilty of eating roast beef; the Sikhs kindled a large fire, placed their victim within the circle they formed around it, prevented his escape by thrusting pointed sticks at him, and so burnt him alive." (p.246 A personal narrative of a visit to Ghazni, Kabul and Afghanistan Vigne.)

Peshawar was a quagmire for Runjeet Singh, but to give it up would be to admit defeat, in return for which the Sikhs had lost many able men and expended a great deal of money. It was the classic dilemma faced by those that occupy Afghan territory. Runjeet Singh himself called Peshawar a necklace of knives hung around my throat by Hari Singh (p.81 A Fletcher Afghanistan Highway of Conquest). 
An Italian officer Avitabile, now took on the governorship of Peshawar and was notorious for being utterly ruthless and ensuring that the gallows and minarets of Peshawar were swinging with the corpses of unfortunate Afghans. The tussle for Peshawar was essentially a mini-run of the forthcoming first Anglo Afghan War. This war should have served as a warning to the British not to compromise themselves by getting involved in the Afghan imbroglio.



The Illustrations Depict Mohammed Akbar Khan (Print Based On Vincent Eyre's Painting)


----------



## ghazi52

The Kabul Airlift, Dec 1928 - Feb 1929.

King of Afghanistan Inayatullah Khan leaving the Vickers Victoria in Risalpur. He was flown to safety by Air Chief Marshal Sir Ivelaw-Chapman, at the time a Flight Lieutenant with No. 70 Squadron Victorias. “I flew out the King with a few of his immediate followers…. (Squadron Leader) Maxwell took the Harem. I had lost the toss!”

The Kabul Airlift was an air evacuation of British and a number of European diplomatic staff and their families conducted by the Royal Air Force from Kabul between December 1928 and February 1929.


----------



## ghazi52

1911





.

A Wazir Tribesman With Rifle, Circa 1919.









Waziristan was traditionally the most unruly region of the North West Frontier. Inhabited by fiercely independent tribes, including the Mahsuds and the Waziris (or Darwesh Khel), these proud warriors had honed their fighting skills by years of raiding the settled areas to the east, along the Indus, and by attacking the trading caravans that travelled to and from Afghanistan.

The Waziris consisted of the Tochi (or Utmanzai) Waziris who lived along the Tochi and Khaisora valleys, and the Wana (or Ahmadzai) Waziris who lived around Bannu and Wana. In 1919 their fighting strength was estimated at over 20,000 tribesmen. Apart from the Mahsuds, with whom they were frequently at war, the Waziris were the most formidable foes faced by the British on the frontier.

One of a collection of photographs collected by Major-General J G Fitzgerald.


----------



## ghazi52

Parushapura "Peshawar" Was The Capital Of The Kushan Empire Which Ruled Much Of South & Central Asia.

A High-Resolution Map Of India In The 2nd Century C.E. From Joppen's ''Historical Atlas Of India'', 1907, Showing The "Kushan Empire" During "Kanishka's Reign".

Most Historians Consider The Empire To Have Variously Extended As Far East As The Middle Ganges Plain, To Varanasi On The Confluence Of The Ganges And The Jumna, Or Probably Even Pataliputra.


----------



## ghazi52

Thal Fort (Present Day District Hangu) Circa 1919, Photograph 3rd Afghan War.











The fort at Thal guarded the strategically vital Kurram valley. On the outbreak of the 3rd Afghan War (1919), it was garrisoned by four under-strength battalions of Sikhs and Gurkhas and a squadron of Indian cavalry under the command of Brigadier-General Alexander Eustace. They were soon besieged by a large Afghan regular force under the command of General Nadir Khan.

The Afghans were able to occupy a tower 500 yards (460 m) from the fort and from there they were able to set fire to several food dumps. Although under constant attack for a week the garrison held out until they were relieved on 2 June 1919 by a brigade from Peshawar led by Brigadier-General Reginald Dyer.


----------



## ghazi52

Shabkadar Fort (Mohmand Field Force) General Willock's Residence At Shabkadar, 1908.








On April 24th, 1908 they inspired thousands of Mohmand tribesmen to launch an attack into Peshawar district. The Moh

mands lived on very arid land adjacent to the Khyber Pass, and often had no recourse but to raid settled areas. They were repulsed by British Indian troops; the press referred to the fighting as a “weekend war” even when, unusually, fighting extended into the summer months that year. Thousands of troops passed, eighteen miles outside of Peshawar, through Shabkadar Fort, which became a focus of postcard, paintings and other military imagery in the British press.

Compare this finely hand-tinted version with a black-and-white version by the military photographer Baljee who accompanied the "Mohmand Field Force" as it was known on its campaign that year. As the postcard illustrates, armies traveled with enormous amounts of baggage in those days. The slits in the fort were common in Frontier fortifications and testifies to the danger the British troops perceived around them.


----------



## ghazi52

*An Infantry In Action Against Afridis In Khajuri Plains, Circa 1930.*



*



*




The Afridi Redshirt Rebellion was a military campaign conducted by British and Indian armies against Afridi tribesmen in the North West Frontier region of the Indian Empire, now in Pakistan in 1930–1931. The Afridi are a Karlani Pashtun tribe who inhabit the border area of Pakistan, notably in the Spin Ghar mountain range to the west of Peshawar and the Maidan Valley in Tirah.

The Afridis often clashed with the British and Indian Armies during India’s expansion towards the Afghan border, notably during the Anglo-Afghan Wars. 

In the summer of 1930 a rebellion by dissident Afridi tribesmen, known as Redshirts, broke out. As this threatened the security of Peshawar, two Brigade Groups were sent to occupy the Khajuri Plain, west of Peshawar and south of the Khyber Pass. Their role was to open up the area by constructing roads and strong points.

This would help prevent any future tribal infiltration towards Peshawar as well as being a punitive measure, since the Afridis had been accustomed to pasture their flocks on this low ground during the winter months.

On 17 October 1930 the British-led force crossed into the Tirah Valley at Bara, six miles from Peshawar, and advanced a further seven miles to Miri Khel. Here a fortified camp was constructed from which operations against the Afridis were conducted. On 16 January 1931, the force was withdrawn, having accomplished its objective.

British and Indian Army forces that took part in the campaign received the India General Service Medal with the clasp North West Frontier 1930-31.


----------



## ghazi52

Zamburak Gatling Gun, Late 19th Century.









Did you know that Zamburak is a military unit, literally meaning wasp, was a specialized form of self-propelled artillery from the early modern period, featuring small cannons fired from swivel-mounts on camels.

The operator of a zamburak is known as a zamburakchi. The weapon was used by the gunpowder empires, especially the Iranian empires of the Safavid dynasty and Afsharid dynasty, due to the ruggedness of the Iranian Plateau, which made typical transportation of heavy cannons problematic.

The zamburak became a deadly weapon in the 18th century. The Pashtuns used it to deadly effect in the Battle of Gulnabad, routing a numerically superior imperial Safavid army.

The zamburak was also used successfully in Nader's Campaigns, when the shah and military genius Nader Shah utilized a zamburak corps in conjunction with a regular artillery corps of conventional cannon to devastating effect in numerous battles such as at the Battle of Damghan (1729), the Battle of Yeghevārd, and the Battle of Karnal.


----------



## ghazi52

In Waziristan on the North West Frontier the majority of routes which could be used by a force of any size lay in the valleys and were usually within effective range of the heights on either flank. As a column or convoy advanced, picquets were posted on peaks or ridges on both sides of a valley to deny this high ground to the enemy. No movement took place at night. When the camping ground was reached, picquets constructed small forts with stone walls (sangars) all round the camp site to prevent it being fired into. The camp itself, which was also surrounded by a stone wall, could then be made.


----------



## ghazi52

A Place in Gorveik, North Waziristan where the charismatic Haji Mirzali Khan or the Faqir of Ipi used to reside while fighting the British Indian Empire.







He was the armed leader who forced the colonial authorities to bring their 40,000 soldiers to Waziristan out of total 80,000 British soldiers in India. However, they failed to subdue or buy his independent spirit of freedom and continued his struggle started in 1936 til 1947 when the British divided their Indian Empire into India and Pakistan.

The Lashkars and followers of Haji sahib rendered hundreds of sacred lives for the cause of freedom where the British used to heavily bomb the scattered villages of Waziristan in the late 1930s killing innocent women and children including the fighters of Faqir of Ipi, destroying and demolishing houses and arresting dozens of tribal leaders.

The tribes of Madda Khel Wazir were particularly bombed several times in 1937-38 and their tribal chiefs were compelled to surrender to the mighty and powerful political authorities. The Haji sahib and his followers were compelled to live in these caves for minimizing destruction of the common people as a result of the aerial bombardment of the villages. Columns of British security forces were dispatched every now and then from Miranshah and Razmak headquarters in order to capture, kill or buy the Faqir but they did not succeed.

Owing to the large number of British forces in Waziristan along with heavy weapons and airforce, the Haji sahib was unable to confront the imperialists on the ground in Waziristan, the Haji sahib used to send groups of fighters in the settled districts of Bannu and D.I. Khan for attacking British installations and were supported by the rural local population of these areas. 

It should be noted that the Tanis, Zadran, khostwal, Mangal and other Pashtun tribes living on Afghan side of the Durand Line were joining his Lashkars on regular basis against the British.

Unfortunately, very few of us today know about his struggle for the cause of freedom. One may agree or not with his armed resistance but the sacrifices of hundreds of people for resisting imperialism despite meagre resources should not be forgotten.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

quality thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

ghazi52 said:


> A Place in Gorveik, North Waziristan where the charismatic Haji Mirzali Khan or the Faqir of Ipi used to reside while fighting the British Indian Empire.
> 
> View attachment 722812
> 
> 
> 
> He was the armed leader who forced the colonial authorities to bring their 40,000 soldiers to Waziristan out of total 80,000 British soldiers in India. However, they failed to subdue or buy his independent spirit of freedom and continued his struggle started in 1936 til 1947 when the British divided their Indian Empire into India and Pakistan.
> 
> The Lashkars and followers of Haji sahib rendered hundreds of sacred lives for the cause of freedom where the British used to heavily bomb the scattered villages of Waziristan in the late 1930s killing innocent women and children including the fighters of Faqir of Ipi, destroying and demolishing houses and arresting dozens of tribal leaders.
> 
> The tribes of Madda Khel Wazir were particularly bombed several times in 1937-38 and their tribal chiefs were compelled to surrender to the mighty and powerful political authorities. The Haji sahib and his followers were compelled to live in these caves for minimizing destruction of the common people as a result of the aerial bombardment of the villages. Columns of British security forces were dispatched every now and then from Miranshah and Razmak headquarters in order to capture, kill or buy the Faqir but they did not succeed.
> 
> Owing to the large number of British forces in Waziristan along with heavy weapons and airforce, the Haji sahib was unable to confront the imperialists on the ground in Waziristan, the Haji sahib used to send groups of fighters in the settled districts of Bannu and D.I. Khan for attacking British installations and were supported by the rural local population of these areas.
> 
> It should be noted that the Tanis, Zadran, khostwal, Mangal and other Pashtun tribes living on Afghan side of the Durand Line were joining his Lashkars on regular basis against the British.
> 
> Unfortunately, very few of us today know about his struggle for the cause of freedom. One may agree or not with his armed resistance but the sacrifices of hundreds of people for resisting imperialism despite meagre resources should not be forgotten.



And guess what, a few days after Independence of Pakistan, the RPAF started bombing those areas. This shows we never were truly independent. Why make enmity with the people and fight on behalf of colonial masters? Guess why the hatred for the state of Pakistan still runs in those areas.


----------



## ghazi52

'Sitwell, Killed At Kohat', Circa 1849.

Ensign William Henry Sitwell (1829-1850), 31st Bengal Native Infantry, was killed in action against the Afridis in the Kohat Pass on 12 February 1850. He was serving with a punitive expedition against the local tribesmen after they had attacked a party working on the road near Kohat. Brigadier-General Sir Colin Campbell's force destroyed several villages, but the Afridis only came to terms after a new subsidy was negotiated in November 1850.

The Forcing of the Kohat Pass, North-West Frontier, 1850. Ensign William Henry Sitwell, 30th Native Infantry.

The Man : William Henry Sitwell grew up at Barmoor Castle, near Lowick in north Northumberland. The main Sitwell house was, and still is, Renishaw Hall in Derbyshire, but in the 18th Century the family inherited Barmoor, which was to be a Sitwell house until the 1970s. It now stands derelict in a successful camping and caravan park, although there are plans for its restoration.

William Henry’s father, William Hurt Sitwell, was a Captain in the 26th Regiment of Foot when his eldest son was born, and it is not surprising that his son should follow him into the military, although it is surprising that he should join the Indian Army rather than his father’s regiment, becoming an Ensign in the 30th Native Infantry, and being posted to Peshawar in 1850.

The Background: The most influential tribe in the region were the Afridis, and around the Kohat Pass in particular a clan known as the Adam Khel. The clan derived much income and prestige from their control of the pass and from control over the Kohat salt mines. When the British began to claim and assert their authority over the area it was predictable that sooner or later they would come into conflict.

The first provocation was the imposition of a duty payable on salt produced under what the British regarded as their jurisdiction. Understandably this was not welcomed by the salt-producing tribesmen, and when the British then announced plans to drive a new road through the Kohat Pass, through land the Afridi regarded as their own, trouble started.

On February 2nd 1850 a party of sappers working on preparations for the new road were attacked at the entrance to the pass. Twelve sappers were killed, and their camp plundered, forcing a response from the authorities in Peshawar.

The Action : On the 7th a force commanded by two of Britain’s most celebrated Victorian commanders, Colin Campbell (of the Thin Red Line and the Relief of Lucknow) and Charles Napier (of the annexation of Sindh) started from Peshawar with six British Army companies, Indian Army infantry and cavalry, some native levies, and troops of the Horse Artillery with mortars and an elephant.

The pattern of the passage through was established when the force entered the pass on the 10th and confronted the village of Akhor. The villagers refused to surrender men and arms, and crowned the heights around with marksmen. Campbell cleared the heights by sending in skirmishers supported by artillery, and once they were cleared the village was destroyed.
Later that same day the same happened to the village of Zargun Khel, where the force then encamped. During the night tribesmen occupied the surrounding heights and fired on the camp, forcing Campbell to douse all fires, and compelling him to ensure the hills were cleared before leaving in the morning.
That day, the 11th, another village, Khui, was destroyed, before the column began moving through the narrowest stretch of the pass, with detachments clearing the heights on either side. Such care did not prevent the rearguard from coming under fire and committed to skirmishing all the way. Late in the day the village of Sharaki received the usual treatment before the column encamped, with the heights being occupied to prevent a repetition of the previous night.

Thus it was that Ensign Sitwell, with his two companies of the 31st Native Infantry, spent the night overlooking the camp. They must have gazed down longingly on the fires burning below, as they had had no cooked food since entering the pass. It may have been some consolation to the young man from Northumberland that at least it would probably not be freezing, definitely warmer than if he were on top of The Cheviot on a February night.

At eight in the morning Sitwell and his men were summoned down; there was no sight of the enemy, and they were to be relieved by a party of twenty men who were instructed to ascend by a flanking route as Sitwell’s men descended.

That is where things started to go wrong. The relief party did not take the route ordered. Instead they went up on the same path Sitwell’s men were using for their descent. As the two groups met, and progress slowed, tribesmen appeared on the height. Armed with their home-manufactured matchlock or a flintlock guns they opened fire on Sitwell’s exposed force, felling several with the first volley. They then charged down to finish off the wounded, including Sitwell, with machetes, only retreating when the British artillery opened fire, allowing the bodies of Sitwell and four of his men (Havildar Golaub Ditchet, Naik Madho Singh, and Sepoys Meerwan Opedia and Deobund Pandy) recovered. All were buried at Kohat.

Having lost men, but having destroyed the pass’ villages, thus reminding the Afridis who were in control, the column turned back, with the 1st Punjab Infantry and the native cavalry being detached to Kohat to ensure order there. The rest of the column returned to Peshawar, traversing the pass in a single day, although again the rearguard were harried all the way.
Aftermath : The idea was that the Afridis had been shown who was boss, but they did not seem to have got the message. By the time Campbell and Napier had reached Peshawar the force in Kohat was under siege from an estimated fifteen thousand tribesmen. Their attacks were resisted successfully, but showed that a few burnt villages were not going to deter the tribes. On the 28th of February a group of Afridis attacked a police tower that had been erected on the road to Kohat and took control of the road.

On March 9th, despite three village headmen having just accepted peace terms, a native officer riding through the pass was attacked and robbed. Exasperated the British passed a law which imprisoned any Afridi found in the pass, claiming it as British territory. A draconian measure, but apparently successful, as in September another peace treaty was agreed which allowed the Afridis back, but deemed the British to be in charge of the Kohat salt mines. Peace reigned, but not for long, as trouble started again only two years later.

From an album of 310 photographs taken by Surgeon John McCosh, 1848-1853.

© John McCosh / National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

Mahsud Tribesmen, Waziristan, 1919 (c).







The Mahsuds are Phustun tribesmen who inhabited Waziristan. They were probably the most formidable fighters on the frontier. Highly mobile, able to live off the most meagre rations, and fine shots, they were perfectly adapted to their mountainous homeland.
Fiercely independent, they had honed their fighting skills by years of raiding the settled areas to the east, along the Indus, and by attacking the trading caravans that travelled to and from Afghanistan. In 1919 their fighting strength was estimated at over 11,000 warriors. Only the most experienced and well-trained British and Indian units could match the Mahsud in frontier fighting.
The Waziristan Revolt of 1919–1920 was sparked by the Afghan invasion of British India in 1919. Some of the tribesmen were veterans of the British-organised local militias that were irregular elements of the Indian Army, they were armed with modern Lee-Enfield rifles and used these against the British and Indian forces sent into Waziristan.
Only the most experienced and well-trained British and Indian units could match the Mahsud in frontier fighting.
© National Army Museum


----------



## ghazi52

British Political Officers in Kuram or Kurma Valley, North-West Frontier, 1890's (c).






Pictured Left to right - The Shahzada Sultan Jan Sadozai C.I.E., Captain Dallas and W. Merk C.S.I. (seated).

Durrani princes ruled Kohat from 19th century to 20th century. The Durrani rulers of Kohat, Prince Sir Sultan Jan Sadozai and his father King Jamhoor (who was given Star of India posthumously), lie buried in Shahpur village about two kilometres away from Kohat city.
King Jamhoor was appointed first extra assistant commissioner/sessions judge of Kohat in November 1849 after British took control of Punjab. He was given area up to Kurram Agency. He held court in Kohat. His forces were stationed in the Durrani Fort (Present Day Kohat Fort, District Kohat).

After his death in 1868, Prince Sultan Jan became the ruler. The wives of King Jamhoor Jan Sadozai Durrani and Prince Sultan Jan Sadozai Durrani are also buried in the graveyard with a number of other princes and princesses. The Durranis came to Kohat after the death of King of Afghanistan Shah Shujaa in 1842 during fighting with the rebels.

Prince Sultan Jan Durrani Khawar Sadozai belonged to the fifth generation of Ahmed Shah Abdali, who laid the foundation of Durrani dynasty in Afghanistan in 1747 and ruled it until 1772. Born in Multan, Ahmed Shah Abdali is remembered as Ahmed Shah Baba and the entire Pakhtun nation regards him as its spiritual father.

Source - Lights And Shades Of Hill Life In The Afghan And Hindu Highlands Of The Punjab.
Author - Frederick St. John Gore.

Publisher - John Murray, London, 1895.


----------



## ghazi52

Ajab Khan Afridi Portrait.







Within Pakistan, Ajab Khan is perhaps the best-known hero of these stories from the NWFP and at the time the events occurred, they made newspapers in both the United States and England.

The first notice in the London Times was a small article of April 16, 1923, head-lined, "Another Frontier Outrage: One Lady Killed and One Kidnapped," with the information that Mollie Ellis, the daughter of Major Ellis, was kidnapped and her mother killed in a bungalow adjoining that of the Commanding General of the Station of Kohat.

A few days later (datelined April 18 from Simla, then the summer capital of the British Raj), the event came to the attention of the New York Times with the headline, "Captive English Girl is Seen with Savages big, rawboned, devil-may-care fellows of great strength and hardihood, many of whom devote their whole existence to hunting, fighting, and brigandage."

On April 23, the New York Times headline was, "English Girl Saved from Afghan Captors" and the subhead, "Woman Physician rescues Mollie Ellis Whom Tribesmen had kidnapped"; the tribesmen were referred to as "semi-savages." By April 27, Mollie was said to be in Peshawar, telling of her sufferings when her only protection from the severe cold of the hills was "a coat belonging to a brutal Afridi, named Shahazada (sic) the man who killed her mother."

That ended notices in the New York Times, but the London Times, which had been giving more attention during those two weeks to the wedding of the Duke of York than to events in an outpost of the British empire, printed occasional updates of the case over the following months as the process of attempting to catch the kidnapper, still unnamed, continued. Nowhere did the New York Times indicate that there might be any motivation for this action.

The London Times (April 24) said "the crime was the result of a vow by the ringleader to avenge the humiliation inflicted on him when some police rifles were recovered from the Bosti Khel"; it appeared that "the women taunted him to such an extent as to make his life unendurable, and in conformity with a Pathan custom, he swore with the Koran in his hand before his mother, who had been prominent in reviling him, that he would perform such a deed as had never been heard of before."

The stealing of guns and British efforts to retrieve them were, however, an on-going series of events during this period; thus although newspaper reports do not mention any violation of women's purdah in Ajab Khan's village, it is not unreasonable to assume that in fact this British search party was particularly insensitive to Pathan customs


----------



## ghazi52

Afridi Tribesmen "Adam Khel" Armed With Jezails Near Kohat Pass, Circa 1870.

Armed Tribesmen Posed At Side Of Road, With Hills Beyond. Possibly Photographed By Baker & Burke During Lord Mayo's (Fourth Viceroy Of India) Visit To The North-West Frontier. The Pass Is The Home Territory Of The Pashtun Afridi Tribe, Who Were Regarded By The British Authorities As A Strongly Independent And “Warlike” Tribe. The Afridi Men Shown Here Are Observing The Photographer, Who Might Have Been John Burke.
.

Same place in 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Salt Mines of Kohat are Situated In What Was Then Teri Tehsil - Bahadurkhel Salt Mines, Jatta Ismail Khel, Nari Panos, and Karak Salt Mines. Revenue From These Salt Mines Was Received By Nawab of Teri (Chief of Western Khattak's). Another Salt Mine of Khattak Area Is At Malgin (Present Day District Kohat) Revenue from this Salt Mine was Received By Naib of Gumbat.

Note - The Durrani State (Afghanistan) Was Not the First State Formation Among Afghans (Pashtuns). In the 16th Century, two Feudal Principalities (Akora Present Day Akora Khattak District Nowshera & Teri Present Day District Karak) Had Emerged In the territory Populated By An East Afghan Tribe - the Khattak's. Teri Khanete Was the First oldest Principality of the Pashtuns, By the Pashtuns In the Land of Pashtuns. Founded In 1540 By the Cheif of Khattak's Malik Akor Khan (Great Grandfather of Pashto Poet Khuhsal Khan Khattak).

The Khanete of Teri (1550 - 1956), Present day District Karak (Banda Daudshah, Karak, and Takht-e-Nasrati Tehsils) Half of Present Day District Kohat (Lachi Tehsil and Gumbat Area).

Terri (territoy) was under occupation of Malak Akorh khan & was his homeland but first established khanate was in Akorha khattak whem Malak Akorh khan migrated to that area after finalizing deal with Mughals of taking care of that route , the founding father of Terri (current) was Asadullah or Saadullah khan (shaheed khan) who due to some grievance with his father Khan Afzal khan left Akorha along with his Brother Emad khan and other people(for farming & other state related businesses) migrated Teri in 1740s ) thus it was then independent khanete of of Akorha later Sadullaj khan son Saadmand khan (sarfaraz khan) attack and drove then ruling khan from Akorha and became Sardar of Both khanetes. and in Terri his brother Shahbaz khan -2 was his deputy


----------



## ghazi52

The Mohibkhel Mohmand Arbabs Of Landi, Peshawar, 1860's-70's (c).








From Left to Right 

1, Arbab Muhammad Saadullah Khan, (Thanidar Toru 1862 For 9 Years Till 1871), 

2, Arbab Muhammad Lashkar Khan (Extra Assistant Commissioner, Punjab), 

3, Arbab Fateh Muhammad Khan, Mohmand Chief, After The Death Of His Father, The Chief Arbab Muhammad Khan In 1864 And Remained So Till His Death In 1871), 

4, Arbab Muhammad Sarfaraz Khan, Kotwal, Police Chief Of Peshawar, Later Became The Chief Of Mohmand After The Death Of His Brother Arbab Fateh Muhammad Khan, Remained Chief Till His Death In 1886, Also Became Nawab, 

5, Arbab Muhammad Jumma Khan, Head/ Chief Arbab Of Kotla Mohsin Khan, Peshawar, Was Uncle Of All The Sitting With Him,

The Men Standing The Back Are Their Guards.

Details Provided By - Haider Arbab

© Bourne & Shepherd / Sotheby's


----------



## ghazi52

'Remnants Of An Army' By Elizabeth Butler Portraying William Brydon Arriving At The Gates Of Jalalabad As The Only Survivor Of A 16,500 Strong Evacuation From Kabul In January 1842.








“Afghanistan Where Empires Go To Die.” Mike Malloy

The (British) Army Of The Indus, Comprising 20,000 Soldiers And Twice That Number Of Camp Followers, Had Set Off In The Spring Of 1839 To Fight In The First Anglo-Afghan War.

It Was January 13, 1842, And The 30-year-old Scot Was All That Remained Of The British Force That Had Invaded Afghanistan Three Years Earlier. When A Rescue Party Reached Him, They Found A Shadow Of A Man, His Head Sliced Open, His Tattered Uniform Heavily Bloodstained. He Seemed More Dead Than Alive But When Asked; Where Is The Army? Assistant Surgeon William Brydon Managed To Reply: I Am The Army.


----------



## ghazi52

British commanders speak with tribesmen of Waziristan following the end of the conflict of 1919-1920.







The Waziristan campaign 1919–1920 was a military campaign conducted in Waziristan by British and Indian forces against the fiercely independent tribesmen that inhabited this region. These operations were conducted in 1919–1920, following the unrest that arose in the aftermath of the Third Anglo-Afghan War.


----------



## ghazi52

Sketch Map Of Kohat District Excluding Ilaqa Teri (Present Day District Karak) Showing Principal Villages, Tehsils, Tuppas & Circles By R. Undy Deputy Commissioner, 26-08-1885.








Scale 1 Inch= 4 Miles Lithographed At The Survey Of India Offices, Calcutta, February 1886.


The Durrani State (Afghanistan) Was Not The First State Formation Among Afghans (Pashtuns). In The 16th Century, Two Feudal Principalities (Akora Present Day Akora Khattak District Nowshera & Teri Present Day District Karak) Had Emerged In The Territory Populated By An East Afghan Tribe - The Khattak's. Teri Khanete Was The First Oldest Principality Of The Pashtuns, By The Pashtuns In The Land Of Pashtuns. Founded In 1540 By The Cheif Of Khattak's Malik Akor Khan (Great Grandfather Of Pashto Poet Khuhsal Khan Khattak).

The Khanete Of Teri (1550 - 1956), Present Day District Karak (Banda Daudshah, Karak, And Takht-e-Nasrati Tehsils) Half Of Present Day District Kohat (Lachi Tehsil And Gumbat Area).


----------



## ghazi52

The Ruling Khans And Nawabs Of Teri And Akora "Khattak Chiefs"

History of Khattaks And Establishment Of Teri State

The first mentioning of Khattak tribe in history is that they migrated from Shawal Mountain Range (now inhabited by Waziris). Their chief, Malik Akor Khan first Established Himself at Karbogha, a village of Tall Tehsil, Hangu District, North-West Of Teri.

Malik Akor Khan then moved in a north-east direction and settled at the bank of Kabul River, Landaey Daryab (short river). Town of Akora Khattak was founded by Malik Akor Khan. It was the first capital of Khattaks.

Mughal Emperor, Akbar while on a visit to Peshawar made Malik Akor Khan a government servant and charged him with the responsibility of collecting tolls from the caravans on the crossing of the Indus at Attock. Malik Akor Khan was grandfather of the famous warrior-poet, Khushal Khan Khattak.

Malik Akor Khan Originator of Akor Khel dynasty Ruled from 1550 Died in 1600

The chief of Khattaks used to sit at Akora and his deputy used to be at Teri. In 1759, Teri Got independent of Akora and started to have its own independent chief.

Teri 1550-1956 (400 Years Of Chiefship)

Chiefs Of Khattaks 1550 To 1956.

1) Malik Akor Khan Originator of Akor Khel Dynasty Ruled from 1550 Died in 1600.
2) Yahya Khan Ruled from 1600 Died in 1620.
3) Shahbaz Khan I Ruled from 1620 Died in 1641.
4) Khushal Khan I Poet National Poet of Afghanistan Ruled from 1641 Born in 1613 Died in 1689 (25 February)
5) Ashraf Khan Poet Ruled from 1659 Died in 1682.
6) Muhammad Afzal Khan The Historian, author of Tarikh-i-Murassa (History of India, Pashtuns, Khattaks) Poet Ruled from 1682 Died in 1741.
7) Sadullah Khan alias Khan Shaheed Last Akor Khel Chief to rule both Akora and Teri. Teri was named Asad-abad because of this Chief. Ruled from 1741 Died in 1748.




Shahbaz Khan Ancestor of the Teri Chiefs Ruled from 1759 Died in 1799.
9) Mansur Khan Ruled from 1799 Died in 1800
10) Nasir Khan Ruled from 1800 Died in 1812
11) Arsalla Khan Ruled from 1812 Died in 1818
12) Khushal Khan II Ruled from 1818 Died in 1824
13) Nadir Ali Khan Ruled from 1824 Died in 1827
14) Biland Khan Ruled from 1827 Died in 1837
16) Rasul Khan Ruled from 1837 Died in 1844

17) Nawab Khan Bahadur (K.B.) Sir Khwaja MuhammadKhan Knight Commander Star of India (K.C.S.I.) Knighthood and conferment of title of Sir and Nawab in 1873. Born in 1824 Ruled from 1844 Died in 1889.
18) Khan Bahadur (K.B.) Muhammad Zafar Khan aka Darmalak Khan Died in 1895.
19) Nawab Khan Bahadur (K.B.) Abdul Ghafoor Khan Also known as Sakhee (generous) Nawab Sahib. Born in 1853 Died in 1913.
20) Nawab Muhammad Abdul Rahman Khan Born in 1888 Died in 1918.
21) Nawab Khan Bahadur (K.B.) Hon. Major and Magistrate Baz Muhammad Khan "Chief of Khattaks" Born in 1899 Died in 1979 (12 April).

Courtesy - Muhammad Khattak.


----------



## ghazi52

British Recognition Of Miangul Abdul Wadud As Badshah Sahib Of Swat State, 3rd May 1926.








Gathering Of Swat Elders And People On The Arrival Of Colonel William John Keen (Acting
Chief Commissioner Of The North-West Frontier Province Of British India From 1925 Until 1926) At Saidu Sharif Swat.

Miangul Sir Abdul Wadud (ميانگل عبد الودود) Was The Wali Of Swat And A Dscendant Of The Akhund Of Swat. He Was Elected Badshah Sahib (King) Of Swat (د يوسفزو رياست سوات) (Locally Called As Dera Yusufzai) By A Loya Jirga Held At Kabal In November 1918, 

It was Recognized By The British Authorities As Ruler And Formally Installed As Wali Of Swat In Saidu Sharif On 3 May 1926. He Ruled From 1918 To 1949, When He Abdicated In Favour Of His Eldest Son, Miangul Jahan Zeb.


----------



## ghazi52

Battle Of Nowshera, 1823.

Pakhtun Ballad by Mullah Rashid a local poet on the battle of Nowshera 1823.








“O People, gather ye all who would honour Islam.
Lo! Here come the Sarkar’s armies, O people,
Beyond Nowshera begins the battle.
My people, it’s a a war between Muslims and infidels.
On the Tarakae hill went on the Crusade
It was on Thursday and Friday night, kettledrums of the Sikhs echoed in the air.
Their cannons and guns thundered.
The crusaders gave up their lives heroically.
Many men from both sides were killed
The evening drew nearer and our people began to run.
O, the crusaders had to leave their trenches on the hill.
Cries of “Akal” rose from among the Sikhs,
Our warriors retreated and there was a loud noise,
O, far away was left our home from us!
Pray all to be saved from such a terrible day,
Everybody said: ‘here’s the end of our life!
Allah gave strength to the Sarkar today,
Every Sikh is like the demon of the Kuri Mar mountain,
Our Allah is kind on Sikhs Today!
Our people gathered and begged the Sarkar.
The Sarkar forgave everyone: all came back to their homes again
Battle with the Sikhs won’t do, yield and live, O people,
Lo, here come the Sarkar’s armies, O, people
The Sikhs are all swordsmen, yet the Nihang Sikhs are greater,
People, it’s a war between Muslims and infidels
Battle of Nowshera 1823:
With the arrival of the King’s messenger the Yousufzai exclaimed
“Go to Nowshera for ‘jihad’ and sacrifice thy life”
The King’s messenger, sent by Azim Khan
Called a ‘jirga’ of the mullahs and ‘maliks’
He promised provision of ordnance and expense of war.
The inspiring words of the messenger roused them
The messengers’ sweet words had won over the Yousufzi
People joined the ‘jihad’ in groups, without rest.
As if their house were in fire, a catastrophe had befallen them.
After prayers for success, and trust in God, they proceeded like a flood.
Amongst these God believers, were thousands of the Akozi
Along the riverbank came their elders, steadfast like a rock
Harnessed in armour and silken turbans on their heads.
So eye catching that the kings could not find words in their praise.
So graceful that I shall eulogise them for years
The were roses that had been withered by the autumn,
Loved by their mothers and sisters, nature lured them to meet their end.
They grew up to meet their end on the battlefield.
The Ashirzi fought well and met their fate on the battlefield.
The Salarzi were fortunate, they also got their martyrdom on the battlefield.
The brave Gadzi are not the one to turn their face from the enemy.
O God! When did the Khadin Khel shirk from the fight?
If pestered the Nurizi are like a phantom.
They are the warriors when they are in the battlefield.
On hearing their name the Sikhs used to flee.
The reputation of their marksmanship overawed Ranjit Singh
While fighting on the battlefield Pir Khan attained martyrdom
Along with their men Faiz Talib and Lataf Khan were martyred.
With the martyrdom of his other sons Sarwar Khan became issueless
The Ismailzai with their chief mullah, were martyred.
The prolonged battle was fought with gallantry
On their martyrdom the angels in the sky also wept.
The earth and the angels on the sky lament
A generation has been destroyed and Akhund Khels imprisoned.
Hazrat Din’s father laments.
His whole family has been annihilated.
The beds are empty
The mothers and sisters are bewailing
The big turbans have been buried in the ground
To eulogise their martyrdom Mawezai is emotional like red-hot steel
Bravado! The Yousufzai have sacrificed their lives.
With them all the Pirs, mullahs, and Sahibzadas have disappeared.
The infidels would be in hell and the ‘Ghazis’ in Paradise.

Each verse of Mawezai is valuable like a pearl.


In 1823 Runjeet Singh demanded tribute from the Peshawar Sirdar Yar Mohammed who responded by sending some horses to the Sikh. Azeem Khan, Yar’s older brother disproved and moved down to Peshawar in January 1823. On 13th March Sikh forces crossed the Indus and the next day arrived at Akora Khattak. The Sikhs now advanced to Nowshera to clash with a Pakhtun tribal force of 4,000 men under Sadiq Khan Khattak. “The battle commenced with a furious charge led by Pholla Singh Akalee, a Sikh desperado, who was in the habit of rushing forward, with some followers of like zeal, at the commencement of action” The Pakhtuns were ready to send the Sikhs to the devil, and Pakhtun swords made the Sikhs sing with pain and the Sikh force faced defeat at Muslim hands since many fell to the ghazis. 

Ranjeet Singh was forced to call for reinforcements and the Pakhtuns resisted firmly upon two hillocks with defensive sangers atop them. The Sikh cavalry surrounded the Pakhtuns with a view to killing any who retreated. Runjeet’s rifle regiment and Gurkhas moved forward to wipe out the Pakhtuns. Twice the enemy advanced and tried to defeat the Pakhtuns but they met only the bitterness of the pain from the Pakhtun sword “twice were they repulsed by the determined body” The fight continued unabated but the best of Runjeet’s men not being capable or strong enough to defeat the Pakthuns. The darkness of night descended which provided the Pakhtuns the cover to cut their way to freedom through the occupying Sikh force and made their way to the safety of their mountains.


The Pakhtuns at Nowshera had only been about 4,000 ordinary men from villages who came down from their villages to the plains to stop the Sikh invaders. Men who came to ensure that their families would not fall prey to the jackals who beset their lands. The numbers of the Sikh soldiers was nearly six fold that of the Pakhtuns at 24,000 trained soldiers. Yet these Pakthun men though they were not from disciplined units of an army, held back the cream of Runjeet forces. Runjeet was frustrated as he threw the best of all he had at these plucky defenders. For one whole day Runjeet sweated as he watched his carefully trained soldiers turn into vulture meat. 

Over one thousand Sikhs would not live to boast about the supposed victory at Nowshera. Four of Runjeet’s high ranking officers were led to their doom amongst whom was the foolish Phoola Singh Akali, Ghurba Singh and Kurum Singh Chahul and Bulbahadar Singh Gurkhali. Gurkhali was a brave commander who had defended Nepal against the British. The Pakhtuns smashed the hopes of this Kurki wielding mercenary who would not live to rue the day he entered the land of the Pakhtuns. Runjeet’s force of 24,000 could not quell a small band of Pakhtun Muslims who drowned out the howls of “Wahi Guru” with “Allahu Akbar- Allah is the greatest”.

Azeem Khan Barakzai had watched the battle with his Durrani cavalry and could have turned the tables on Runjeet if he had advanced to assist the Pakhtun force, but instead he retreated. Azeem had been fooled by a rumour spread by the Sikhs that his harem was about to be captured. The cause of war was forgotten and Azeem turned tail leaving the Pakhtuns to fight bravely as lesser men made their way back to Kabul. 

Two months later the burden of shame would be too much for Azeem Khan who would be no more. Azeem’s son Habibullah would be deprived of ruling Kabul by his dear uncle Dost Mohammed Khan. With the death in 1823 of Azeem Khan, the Kingdom of Kabul came to an end with the emergence of city states run by the Barakzai brothers at Kandahar and Peshawar with Dost Mohammed holding Ghazni and Kabul. The Kingdom of Kabul or the Durrani Empire no longer existed as lesser mortals held the power in the land of Afghans.

On 17 March 1823, the one eyed dajjal, Runjeet Singh an unwelcome intruder advanced into Peshawar, heralding destruction and death, symbolising ineptitude of the Barakzai Durrani ruling clan. How many brave Muslims were tortured and died on that day as the Khalsa celebrated their victory with bloodshed and fire. The beautiful Mughal era Bala Hissar was destroyed, amongst many other treasures of Peshawar which are no more. The gardens with beautiful cypress trees of the Shah Bagh were cut down for firewood and the fruit bushes and mulberry trees are no more. Peshawar a civilised city of beautiful Mughal mosques and gardens nurtured by artistic hands was scarred by this experience of uncouth barbarians swooping upon her.

Courtesy - Farrukh Husain


----------



## ghazi52

The Round March From Topi To Jahangira In The Month Of March, 1824.

In the Month of March 1824, only a year the Battle of Nowshera (or Battle of Pir Sabak) in the month of March 1823, the Mandanr Yusufzais and other sections on both banks of the River Indus above Attock rose insurrection under the leadership of Said Akbar Shah, their Pirzada. Maharaja Ranjeet Singh had forced marches from Lahore Darbar to his frontier, with the objects of rooting out the Said's Headquarters at Sitana.

Ranjeet failed. The Indus at that point was too deep and rapid for an army to cross, and he had to content himself with a second demonstration of his power to force a passage, by swimming his cavalry across near the Pihur ferry in a very gallant operation under his French Commander, General Jean-François Allard. Thence he proceeded on a Round March through Topi, Kotha, Kalabat, Marghuz, Thand Koie, Zaida, Kunda, Lahor, Thor Dher, returning to Attock by way of Jehangira.

His display of power was scarcely rewarded by Yar Muhammad Barakzai Durrani's renewed protestations of allegiance from Peshawar - since back in the Month of March 1823 Ranjeet had accepted Yar Muhammad's tender of submission at Peshawar.

Two Relevant Images in the Chronological Order of their mentioning in the Text above - as follows:

1. Maharaja Ranjeet Singh.
2. General Jean-François Allard.










Ranjit Singh the only general who marched from east to western border that is Afghanistan. Otherwise all armies from central Asia and Afghanistan marched towards east by capturing India


----------



## ghazi52

The Tribes On Our Frontier "Orakzai", 1880's (c).


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sketch Map Of Kohat District Excluding Ilaqa Teri (Present Day District Karak) Showing Principal Villages, Tehsils, Tuppas & Circles By R. Undy Deputy Commissioner, 26-08-1885.








The Durrani State (Afghanistan) Was Not The First State Formation Among Afghans (Pashtuns). In The 16th Century, Two Feudal Principalities (Akora Present Day Akora Khattak District Nowshera & Teri Present Day District Karak) Had Emerged In The Territory Populated By An East Afghan Tribe - The Khattak's. Teri Khanete Was The First Oldest Principality Of The Pashtuns, By The Pashtuns In The Land Of Pashtuns. Founded In 1540 By The Cheif Of Khattak's Malik Akor Khan (Great Grandfather Of Pashto Poet Khuhsal Khan Khattak).

The Khanete Of Teri (1550 - 1956), Present Day District Karak (Banda Daudshah, Karak, And Takht-e-Nasrati Tehsils) Half Of Present Day District Kohat (Lachi Tehsil And Gumbat Area).

Scale 1 Inch= 4 Miles Lithographed At The Survey Of India Offices, Calcutta, February 1886


----------



## ghazi52

Operations against the Mahsuds, July 1917.








Sick convoy at Manzal South Waziristan Field Force, Owing to salts in the water of the River Shahur the Field Force suffered severely from stomach trouble scarcely a man escaping.


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Frederick Roberts and the Sirdars of Kabul, 1879 (c).






This photograph of Sir Frederick Roberts (1832–1914) and Afghan sirdars (noblemen) is from an album of rare historical photographs depicting people and places associated with the Second Anglo-Afghan War. Roberts was a British Army officer who in a long career fought in Ethiopia, Afghanistan, and South Africa. In October 1879 he led the Kabul Field Force, consisting of a combination of British and Indian troops, over the Shotur Gardan Pass, defeated an Afghan army at the Battle of Charasia, and occupied Kabul. Roberts is seated among Afghan men and boys, who are all wearing turbans and warmly dressed in chapan (overcoats) or tunics.

The Second Anglo-Afghan War began in November 1878 when Great Britain, fearful of what it saw as growing Russian influence in Afghanistan, invaded the country from British India. The first phase of the war ended in May 1879 with the Treaty of Gandamak, which permitted the Afghans to maintain internal sovereignty but forced them to cede control over their foreign policy to the British.
Fighting resumed in September 1879, after an anti-British uprising in Kabul, and finally concluded in September 1880 with the decisive Battle of Kandahar.

The album includes portraits of British and Afghan leaders and military personnel, portraits of ordinary Afghan people, and depictions of British military camps and activities, structures, landscapes, and cities and towns. The sites shown are all located within the borders of present-day Afghanistan or Pakistan (a part of British India at the time).

About a third of the photographs were taken by John Burke (circa 1843–1900), another third by Sir Benjamin Simpson (1831–1923), and the remainder by several other photographers. Some of the photographs are unattributed.

The album possibly was compiled by a member of the British Indian government, but this has not been confirmed. How it came to the Library of Congress is not known.
© World Digital Library


----------



## ghazi52

Burying The Dead Gordon Highlanders, Tirah Campaign, 1897-98 (c).







The Tirah Campaign proved the most difficult and protracted military operation during the rising costing the Army in India 287 dead and 853 wounded, despite initial expectations in many quarters that British and Indian troops would only be opposed by lashkars still reliant on hand-to-hand combat supported by limited jezail or occasional rifle fire.

In his final report dated 24th February 1898 Major-General Sir William Lockhart summed up the difficulties encountered by imperial troops, "No campaign on the frontiers of India has been conducted under more trying and arduous circumstances than those encountered by the Tirah Expeditionary Force".


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Gulistan, Tirah Valley, North-West Frontier, 1897-98 (c).






The Battle of Saragarhi was fought before the Tirah Campaign on 12 September 1897 between Sikh soldiers of the British Indian Army and Pashtun Orakzai tribesmen. It occurred in the North-West Frontier Province (now Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan).

The British Indian contingent comprised 21 Sikhs of the 36th Sikhs (now the 4th Battalion of the Sikh Regiment), who were stationed at an army post attacked by tribesmen. The Sikhs, led by Havildar Ishar Singh, chose to fight to the death, in what is considered by some military historians as one of history's greatest last-stands. The post was recaptured two days later by another British Indian contingent.

Sikh military personnel commemorate the battle every year on 12 September, as Saragarhi Day.

Note - The Tirah Campaign proved the most difficult and protracted military operation during the rising costing the Army in India 287 dead and 853 wounded, despite initial expectations in many quarters that British and Indian troops would only be opposed by lashkars still reliant on hand-to-hand combat supported by limited jezail or occasional rifle fire.

3 In his final report dated 24th February 1898 Major-General Sir William Lockhart summed up the difficulties encountered by imperial troops, "No campaign on the frontiers of India has been conducted under more trying and arduous circumstances than those encountered by the Tirah Expeditionary Force".


----------



## ghazi52

Jirgah of Mahsuds near Kaniguram, Waziristan, Photograph by Randolph Bezant Holmes (1888-1973), 1920 (c).






The Mahsuds are Pashtun tribesmen who inhabited Waziristan. They were probably the most formidable fighters on the frontier. Highly mobile, able to live off the most meagre rations, and fine shots, they were perfectly adapted to their mountainous homeland. Fiercely independent, they had honed their fighting skills by years of raiding the settled areas to the east, along the Indus, and by attacking the trading caravans that travelled to and from Afghanistan. In 1919 their fighting strength was estimated at over 11,000 warriors. Only the most experienced and well-trained British and Indian units could match the Mahsud in frontier fighting.


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/Pashz7
Malik Mehr-Dil Mahsud, who rebuffed Jawaharlal Nehru and Dr. Khan Sahib in 1947, was an anti-British man in his early life. In 1919 he raised a lashkar and fought against British. But later he became pro-British. He was made "Khan Sahib" by the British government in 1928.


----------



## ghazi52

The Battle Of Jamrud "Final Battle", 1837.






The Battle of Jamrud was fought between the Sikhs under Maharajah Ranjit Singh and the Afghans under Emir Dost Muhammad Khan.

Since the consolidation of the Sikh Empire in Punjab, Maharajah Ranjit Singh had turned the wave of invasions on Afghanistan. The Afghans had been losing their long held territories to Sikhs over the preceding years due to internal conflicts, and had seen their once mighty empire shrink with the loss of the Punjab region, Multan, Kashmir, Derajat, Hazara and Peshawar.

Towards the end of 1836, Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa attacked and captured the small, though very strategic, fortified Misha Khel Khyberi village of Jamrud, situated on the south-side of a range of mountains at the mouth of the Khyber pass. With the conquest of Jamrud, the frontier of the Sikh Empire now bordered the frontier of Afghanistan. In 1837, The Sikh army was in Lahore for the wedding of Kanwar Nau Nihal Singh, the grandson of Maharaja Ranjit Singh.

The Emir of Afghanistan, Dost Muhammad Khan, accompanied by five of his sons, rushed with his army to drive the Sikhs out of Peshawar. The Sikh general Sardar Hari Singh Nalwa was killed in the battle.
Painting Credit - Jason Askew


----------



## ghazi52

Bayazid Ansari (Pir e Roshan - 1525–85) invented Pushto script & wrote first book in Pashto language, Khair ul Bayan, beginning Pashto literature. Also initiated Roshania movement. 

Fought against Akbar's Din e Ialhi & Mughals, who bribeb Akhund Darwaze to call him Pir e Tareek.


----------



## ghazi52

Sketch Of Mullah Powanda, 19th Century.







An unbowed cleric, Mullah Powanda is remembered by the people of Waziristan for his unwavering opposition to the British Raj.

Mullah Powanda, an unbowed Islamists resisted with might against the colonial power till his last breath. He waged a long armed struggle against the British when they started founding military settlements in Tribal Areas in the second half of the 19th Century.

His real name is believed to have been Muhyeddin. However, he was widely known as Mullah Powanda (the one who lives a nomadic life). Born in 1863 in a poor Mehsud "Shabikhel Mahsud". family of South Waziristan, Powanda was a traditional cleric in Waziristan.

He became a ‘wanted’ warrior to the British government when his two associates killed a Bannu jail warden in 1886-87. The government accused him of having masterminded the attack and issued warrants for his arrest.

Powanda fled to Lower Dir and stayed with his teacher Mullah Hamzullah. Upon his return to Waziristan, he launched a guerrilla war from across the length and breadth of the Tribal Areas against the colonial troops. In early 1893, the British lost at least seven soldiers and a PWD overseer, Mr Kelly, in attacks carried out by five tribal men belonging to the Mehsud tribe in Ghoyelari, Gomal Zam valley and Fort Sandeman (now Zhob). In this connection, the government arrested dozens of innocent people from the Mehsud clan and seized their livestock and large quantities of seeds. Moreover, tribal elders (Maliks) were urged to call a jirga to decide the fate of the perpetrators as soon as possible. The jirga called by the Malaks sentenced two murderers to seven years and three to two years in prison.

Mullah Powanda tried to forcibly free the convicts while they were being taken to Peshawar but failed. He later assembled the people of the area and lay siege to the homes of the tribal elders who had facilitated the British. Some of the elders were killed. The remaining had to leave Waziristan. In those days, Powanda came into prominence and acquired utmost popularity in the region.

Major Bross, who was appointed commissioner for Waziristan-Afghanistan boundaries, was also tasked with establishing a military camp in Wana.

In October 1894, Mullah Powanda wrote a letter to Major Bross warning him to give up the plan to set up a camp in Wana or else prepare to face the wrath of the mujahideen. Bross received this letter while travelling from Dera Ismail Khan to Tank. Instead of giving a formal reply he insulted Powanda. This aggravated the situation.

On November 3, 1894, the colonial forces suffered major losses when around 2,000 tribesmen led by Mullah Powanda attacked a camp at Wana in the early hours. Layeq Shah Darpakhel claims in his book Waziristan, “about 23 key colonial officers including Lieutenant Mekaly, Lieutenant Anjele and hundreds of soldiers were injured in this pre-dawn attack.

The warriors also took away 150 horses, Rs 3,000 in cash and 137 guns. Powanda then shifted his base to Shakai, the village of his teacher Mullah Hamzullah Wazir, where he continued his activities. In the aftermath of the attack, the government called a grand jirga of the Malaks of Mehsud clan and demanded that The jirga must deport Mullah Powanda from Waziristan.

The jirga should hand over three influential people, identified as Jagarh, Pashkai and Shaheer to the government. The jirga should accept responsibility for ensuring the recovery of the stolen horses, camels, mules and guns taken in the November 3 attack on Wana camp.” Participants of the jirga were warned to meet these demands by December 1.

In October 1895, the British occupied the valley of Tochi. Kesan was appointed its first political agent. The new agent was killed by some youngsters of the Dawar clan while visiting the shrine of Haji Sarmast in Hasukhel in March 1896. The Mullah now began collecting donations to escalate his jihadi activities.

Mullah Powanda vehemently opposed the historical accord on the Durand Line signed in November 1893 between British India and Amir Abdur Rehman Khan of Afghanistan. To provoke Amir Abdur Rehman Khan against the British, Powanda scheduled a mammoth tribal delegation comprising about 4,000 delegates, including women and children, to visit Kabul.

On August 8, 1896, the delegation left for Kabul via Barmal. Upon their arrival in Kabul, they stayed in Bala Hisar in tents under strict security provided by the Afghan government.

Their representatives, led by Mullah Powanda, called on the king. During this key meeting, Mullah Powanda told the Amir, “if you are interested in waging war against the British, we will back you “. The Amir replied, “I have friendly relations with the British, but you call them infidels and want to wage jihad against them. I believe, next you will oppose me for having ties with the British. I do not trust the clerics’ advice“.

Mullah Powanda reportedly answered, “Allah Almighty has blessed you with the kingship of Muslims. How can we start an unjustified war against you?” The Amir said, “I had invited you, but you would not come. Now that you need help in fighting the Raj, you have come visiting me”. The Amir then asked the delegation to stay for a few days while he considered their suggestions.

During his seven-week stay in Kabul, Mullah Pownada was unable convince Amir Abdur Rehman Khan. The delegation returned to Waziristan on September 28.

In February 1895, the British government began taking dozens of Malaks loyal to them into confidence to create a line in Waziristan.

There is no denying that Waziristan has not only been an abode of freedom fighters like Powanda, the Mad Mullah, Haji Sahib Tarangzai and Faqir of Epi, but the land has also produced a large number of British loyalists.

During his long campaign, Mullah Powanda wrote many letters to the British, including Mr Grant, the political agent of Wana, the lieutenant governor of the Punjab and Ghulam Mohammad (the police assistant superintendent in Wana), requesting them to stop their anti-Muslim activities. He also warned them of repercussions of their actions.

Mullah Powanda gave a tough time to the British in his three decades of resistance in Yaghistan or Tribal Areas. Many British writers have acknowledged his courage and commitment. Evelyn Howel writes in his book how Powanda’s charismatic personality influenced every British officer who met him.

Howel writes, “although he was an illiterate and poor Pashtun, he secured a remarkable position in the history of NWFP. If he had been born in this era he would have been considered one of the most dynamic leaders of the region.” Sir Olaf Cairo accounts in his book The Pathans, “if Mehsuds were as talented as Yousafzais, they would have established such a state in the leadership of Mullah Powanda as the state of Swat”. In military reports on Waziristan, he has been called the prince of Waziristan and the self-styled king of the Tribal Areas.

Mullah Powanda breathed his last on November 2, 1913, at the age of 50. Foul play was suspected. Some believed that he had been poisoned by his son, Sahib Din, at the behest of the British government. In exchange, he was alleged to have received a hefty amount in Kabuli rupees and a bungalow in the Punjab.
Later, it was found that he had died of natural causes. A few days prior to his passing, Powanda had written a note that is now engraved on his tombstone, “you must maintain your pride and stance and not allow the colonialists to rule over your soil. You should refrain from internal and tribal rivalries because discord can lead to British dominance”. Mullah Powanda was survived by four wives and seven sons. He had nominated his son, Sahib, his successor.
References Given Below.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/.../900907-an-unbowed-cleric
The writer is a professor at Degree College Zhob and a columnist. He can be reached at hussainhunarmal@gmail.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Salt Custom House And Levies Post At Bahadarkhel Village Situated On Old Kohat Bannu Road, Teri Tehsil Of Kohat, 1920's (c).






These Salt Mines Of Kohat Are Situated In What Was Then Teri Tehsil (Present Day District Karak) - Bahadurkhel Salt Mine, Jatta Ismail Khel Salt Mine, Nari Panos Salt Mine, And Karak Salt Mine. Revenue From These Salt Mines Was Received By Nawab Of Teri (Chief Of Western Khattak's).

Another Salt Mine Of Khattak Area Is At Malgin (Present Day District Kohat) Revenue From This Salt Mine Was Received By Naib Of Gumbat.

*Note -* The Durrani State (Afghanistan) Was Not The First State Formation Among Afghans (Pashtuns). In The 16th Century, Two Feudal Principalities (Akora Present Day Akora Khattak District Nowshera & Teri Present Day District Karak) Had Emerged In The Territory Populated By An East Afghan Tribe - The Khattak's. Teri Khanete Was The First Oldest Principality Of The Pashtuns, By The Pashtuns In The Land Of Pashtuns. Founded In 1540 By The Cheif Of Khattak's Malik Akor Khan (Great Grandfather Of Pashto-language Poet Khuhsal Khan Khattak).

The Khanete Of Teri (1550 - 1956), Present Day District Karak (Banda Daudshah, Karak, And Takht-e-Nasrati Tehsils) Half Of Present Day District Kohat (Lachi Tehsil And Gumbat Area).

Picture Courtesy - Muhammad Khattak


----------



## ghazi52

Portrait of Ahmad Khan Bangash, the ruler of Farrukhabad






. https://libwww.freelibrary.org/digital/item/67355… 
The grandfather of Ahmad Khan Bangash migrated from Pakhtunkhwa to India during the reign of Aurangzeb and settled at Mau Rashidabad (a Pashtun town in India founded by a grandson of Pir Roshan).


----------



## ghazi52

Khuttuk Horsemen "Western Khattak's" In Armour, 1860's (c).






Notes After The Picture "Over his turban he wears a cap of light steel chain mail, part of which, thickly quilted with cotton or wool, and fastened across his chest by straps, descends as far as his waist, and, when mounted, protects his back and arms. 

He has bright steel gauntlets reaching to the elbow, the leather covering for the hands being studded with bosses of steel or brass. His tunic is of quilted cotton, thick enough to turn a sabre cut, and with strong jack boots reaching to the knee, completes the costume. His arms are a light matchlock and sword, and his powder horns and bullet bag hang at his waist and on his right side.

The Khattak's cannot, however, bring many horsemen into the field, and their strength lies in their foot soldiers, who are formidable in mountain warfare."


Published by India Museum in London - 1872.


----------



## ghazi52

Tribemen Resting With Guns At Hand, Darra Adam Khel, Kohat Pass, May 13, 1955.







Always Alert - Although these Pashtun tribesmen are here relaxing at thier homes in the heat of the noonday, they are always ready for action on a moment notice. 
Even during their leisure hours their guns are "at the ready" in accordance with custom.

© International News Service Photo


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Flag of #Pakistan hoisted for the first time in Razmak Waziristan in August, 1947. 

Notice the natives in the background, & on rooftops who flocked to the Razmak cantonment to watch the flag hoisting ceremony marking the beginning of independence of Pakistan.

#14AugustAzadiDay


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426437811834601477
@Imad.Khan @Sainthood 101 @Bleek @akramishaqkhan @Jf-17 block 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
6


----------



## Maula Jatt

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 814716
> 
> 
> Flag of #Pakistan hoisted for the first time in Razmak Waziristan in August, 1947.
> 
> Notice the natives in the background, & on rooftops who flocked to the Razmak cantonment to watch the flag hoisting ceremony marking the beginning of independence of Pakistan.
> 
> #14AugustAzadiDay
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426437811834601477
> @Imad.Khan @Sainthood 101 @Bleek @akramishaqkhan @Jf-17 block 3






#feelings rn lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Sainthood 101 said:


> #feelings rn lol


Beats in our heart!!! Always.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Sainthood 101 said:


> #feelings rn lol





akramishaqkhan said:


> Beats in our heart!!! Always.



I have Pashtoon stuff bookmarked in my twitter I am thinking of dumping it all here and the videos section.


----------



## akramishaqkhan

jus_chillin said:


> I have Pashtoon stuff bookmarked in my twitter I am thinking of dumping it all here and the videos section.


Work with the Mods and build a separate thread - Pushtoon history (Mil).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

akramishaqkhan said:


> Work with the Mods and build a separate thread - Pushtoon history (Mil).


I think this is supposed to be that thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

akramishaqkhan said:


> Work with the Mods and build a separate thread - Pushtoon history (Mil).



Rora jaan this thread is called "History of Pashtoon updates and and discussions"


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Sainthood 101 said:


> I think this is supposed to be that thread





Sainthood 101 said:


> I think this is supposed to be that thread


HAHA!!! You are correct. I just jumped on from my message board so did not see the thread title. This is the place. I had tons of stuff too need to scan and put it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Pashtuns of NWFP, Pakistan, 1952. Photo by ullstein bild.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490664697179299845
I have seen this photo in a Jan 1949 magazine published by Pakistan govt which probably means that it was taken by a Pak photographer in 1948. But since it doesn't say so explicitly in the magazine, I can't confirm the credits and source of the photo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490682732078415881
@Imad.Khan @Sainthood 101 @TNT @akramishaqkhan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

The Wali of Swat on the terrace of his residence at Saidu, 1926.

Photo by Aurel Stein.

@Imad.Khan @Sainthood 101 @TNT @akramishaqkhan @Dalit 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492493693089054724

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maula Jatt

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 815036
> 
> 
> The Wali of Swat on the terrace of his residence at Saidu, 1926.
> 
> Photo by Aurel Stein.
> 
> @Imad.Khan @Sainthood 101 @TNT @akramishaqkhan @Dalit
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492493693089054724


afaik he was a beloved wali, people of swat have fond memory of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TNT

Sainthood 101 said:


> afaik he was a beloved wali, people of swat have fond memory of him



Yes and his family is well respected to this day. The reason being that he worked for betterment of the people. Unlike other nawabs he did not subjugate people and established a welfare state. People's lives actually downgraded when it officially became part of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Tribesmen: Waziristan campaign, 3rd November 1894 to March 1895, on the North-West Frontier 

@Sainthood 101 @akramishaqkhan @Imad.Khan @TNT @Dalit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 815337
> 
> 
> Tribesmen: Waziristan campaign, 3rd November 1894 to March 1895, on the North-West Frontier of India
> 
> @Sainthood 101 @akramishaqkhan @Imad.Khan @TNT @Dalit



Not India but British Raj

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Imad.Khan said:


> Not India but British Raj


Nice to see members are begining to see throw the smoke of false rendering history. What existed before should never be conflated with post 1947 Bharat just because it chose the style 'India;. 

This is like I pretend to be Ali the boxing legend because my name is Ali. What existed prior to 1947 was a British colony constructed by them with use of force. No natives chose to join it but were beaten into submission and then annexed into their empire. 

That colony which had British subjects, issued British passports and British flag was disolved in 1947 - from that British colony there are four successor states - Myanmar, Bangladesh, India, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Imad.Khan said:


> Not India but British Raj



The source I got it from said it like that 😭


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Afridi tribesmen, 1910.

Photo taken by Keppel Arnold (published in his book "Gun-running and the north-west frontier")


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493108745634664449
@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 815507
> 
> 
> Afridi tribesmen, 1910.
> 
> Photo taken by Keppel Arnold (published in his book "Gun-running and the north-west frontier")
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493108745634664449
> @Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan


I read somewhere that Afridi are actually Punjabi, is that true? 

Could just be BS, but unsure


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Bleek said:


> I read somewhere that Afridi are actually Punjabi, is that true?
> 
> Could just be BS, but unsure



We all came from Israel 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Bleek said:


> I read somewhere that Afridi are actually Punjabi, is that true?
> 
> Could just be BS, but unsure


It's most probably BS but Afghan nationalists after hearing that

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## TNT

Bleek said:


> I read somewhere that Afridi are actually Punjabi, is that true?
> 
> Could just be BS, but unsure



It certainly is BS because afridi history and ancestory is well known. They are pure pashtoons. What u said is about khattaks, because they cant find their roots in Afghanistan. Some people say khattaks are actually mughals and they even fought for mughals against yousafzai pashtoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

TNT said:


> It certainly is BS because afridi history and ancestory is well known. They are pure pashtoons. What u said is about khattaks, because they cant find their *roots* *in Afghanistan*. Some people say khattaks are actually mughals and they even fought for mughals against yousafzai pashtoons.


yall are not locals to your lands (cause you are saying root in Afghanistan not that this land itself was part of afghan territory)?
migrants from Afghanistan if yeah than when did Pashtuns started settling the areas of modern day KP,
Yousafzai and potohari/hindko people DNA was found in Ghandhara civilization if memory serves me right, so if I am correct this migration must be very old
@kingQamaR was saying something different afaik (that Pashtuns of KP are locals of their land), I don't know whose version is correct


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Sainthood 101 said:


> @kingQamaR was saying something different afaik, I don't know whose version is correct


Is @kingQamaR also Pushtoon?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

The Durand Line: Waziristan campaign, 3rd November 1894 to March 1895, on the North-West Frontier 

@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum @kingQamaR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Sainthood 101 said:


> yall are not locals to your lands (cause you are saying root in Afghanistan not that this land itself was part of afghan territory)?
> migrants from Afghanistan if yeah than when did Pashtuns started settling the areas of modern day KP,
> Yousafzai and potohari/hindko people DNA was found in Ghandhara civilization if memory serves me right, so if I am correct this migration must be very old
> @kingQamaR was saying something different afaik (that Pashtuns of KP are locals of their land), I don't know whose version is correct


Depends different tribes settled at different times

Some are very recent 

For example the pushtoons of haripur (espcially the mashwani tribe)settled just 400-500 years ago after infighting with other tribes

They intially settled first in planes of haripur but after losing heavily to sicks they went up the mountains. Later they joined hands with british against the sikhs.

Every tribe has a different story

Afraidi khattack yousufzai tribes have interesting stories too

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Imad.Khan

ziaulislam said:


> Depends different tribes settled at different times
> 
> Some are very recent
> 
> For example the pushtoons of haripur (espcially the mashwani tribe)settled just 400-500 years ago after infighting with other tribes
> 
> They intially settled first in planes of haripur but after losing heavily to sicks they went up the mountains. Later they joined hands with british against the sikhs.
> 
> Every tribe has a different story
> 
> Afraidi khattack yousufzai tribes have interesting stories too


I am yousafzai, yet i know almost nothing about my tribe history

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Imad.Khan said:


> I am yousafzai, yet i know almost nothing about my tribe history



I am from Kakar tribe, my grandpa told me how we used to have wars with Baloch a long time ago

He also told me how there were Hindu Kakars and Hindu holdiays used to be celebrated in Quetta and some villages. Those hindus moved to Gujurat and Rajasthan in 1947.

My mom is from Shirani tribe., their Pashto is very distinct like the Waziris. I was also told by some elders on my moms side that we used to have wars with Waziris.



Imad.Khan said:


> I am yousafzai, yet i know almost nothing about my tribe history



Btw rora here's a website thats run by the twitter account Baramzid (@Pashz7) thats on Yousafzai tribe.






History of Pashtuns


History of Pashtuns, Pashtun tribes,history of khyber Pakhtunkhwa, history of Afghanistan,history of Afghans, history of pakistan, free Pashto ebooks




historyofpashtuns.blogspot.com












Plan of the Waziri attack on Wana Camp on 3rd November 1894: Waziristan campaign, 3rd November to March 1895, on the North-West Frontier: plan by John Fawkes

@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum @kingQamaR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Sainthood 101 said:


> yall are not locals to your lands (cause you are saying root in Afghanistan not that this land itself was part of afghan territory)?
> migrants from Afghanistan if yeah than when did Pashtuns started settling the areas of modern day KP,
> Yousafzai and potohari/hindko people DNA was found in Ghandhara civilization if memory serves me right, so if I am correct this migration must be very old
> @kingQamaR was saying something different afaik (that Pashtuns of KP are locals of their land), I don't know whose version is correct



Pashtuns are not local to most of KPK. Pashtuns first started to arrive in KPK with the army of muhammad of Ghor or as we call him ghauri. Some tribes migrated before that but those were in small numbers. The yousafzais came later in the end of 1400s. The yousafzais are not local to KPK at all. They first arrived near Peshawar and defeated mughal allies dalazak and then moved northward, defeating awais swati who was also mughal ally. All these were non pashtuns and today all these areas, sawabi, mardan, dir, swat, bajaur, shangla, buner, torghar are dominated by yousafzai pashtuns.


----------



## Maula Jatt

TNT said:


> Pashtuns are not local to most of KPK. Pashtuns first started to arrive in KPK with the army of muhammad of Ghor or as we call him ghauri. Some tribes migrated before that but those were in small numbers. The yousafzais came later in the end of 1400s. The yousafzais are not local to KPK at all. They first arrived near Peshawar and defeated mughal allies dalazak and then moved northward, defeating awais swati who was also mughal ally. All these were non pashtuns and today all these areas, sawabi, mardan, dir, swat, bajaur, shangla, buner, torghar are dominated by yousafzai pashtuns.


SO y'all had nothing to do with Ghandhara civilization?, I cant find it but I swear I saw a thread where they had DNA's of people living in Ghandhara civillization 
Y'all ethnically cleansed locals or sheer size of migrations started outnumbering locals?


----------



## TNT

Sainthood 101 said:


> SO y'all had nothing to do with Ghandhara civilization?, I cant find it but I swear I saw a thread where they had DNA's of people living in Ghandhara civillization
> Y'all ethnically cleansed locals or sheer size of migrations started outnumbering locals?



Mostly locals were defeated and their lands taken, some got allied and the rest left. Well its called hindukush for a reason. I know about those DNA stories and some wrote they found some ppl calling themselves ispozai or something but the fact that yousafzai arrived recently 500-600 years ago and fought wars and moved towards the north is enough evidence. 
The yousafzai tradition was that the captured or surrendered locals were inducted into the society and given pre determined roles. Like they would mostly serve the yousafzai and do the low level work. With hundreds of years passed, those locals got embeded and they became yousafzai. This might be the reason they found gandhara DNA in yousafzai.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

TNT said:


> Mostly locals were defeated and their lands taken, some got allied and the rest left. Well its called hindukush for a reason. I know about those DNA stories and some wrote they found some ppl calling themselves ispozai or something but the fact that yousafzai arrived recently 500-600 years ago and fought wars and moved towards the north is enough evidence.
> The yousafzai tradition was that the captured or surrendered locals were inducted into the society and given pre determined roles. Like they would mostly serve the yousafzai and do the low level work. With hundreds of years passed, those locals got embeded and they became yousafzai. This might be the reason they found gandhara DNA in yousafzai.


that's one brutal/barbaric history makes my heart wrench with sorrow, thank god history isn't taught in our country or it'll destroy a lot of our misconceptions


----------



## TNT

Sainthood 101 said:


> that's one brutal/barbaric history makes my heart wrench with sorrow, thank god history isn't taught in our country or it'll destroy a lot of our misconceptions



History is always brutal and barbaric. The more u read the more ull know. Others were infact more barbaric than us.


----------



## Mirzali Khan

A Pashtun Bank chowkidaar, Karachi, Pakistan, undated. Postcard photo.

@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494922196019470336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Mahsud Pashtuns of Waziristan, 1948. From "London Illustrated News", January 3, 1948. Captions: 1- "A typical Mahsud : his tribe occupy the greater part of the Southern mountains of Waziristan". 2- "Member of the fiercest and most turbulent tribes of the North West Frontier : A Mahsud". 3- "A Mahsud of Waziristan: Frontier tribes have been in constant conflict with the British".

@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495806937048436739


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

TNT said:


> Mostly locals were defeated and their lands taken, some got allied and the rest left. Well its called hindukush for a reason. I know about those DNA stories and some wrote they found some ppl calling themselves ispozai or something but the fact that yousafzai arrived recently 500-600 years ago and fought wars and moved towards the north is enough evidence.
> The yousafzai tradition was that the captured or surrendered locals were inducted into the society and given pre determined roles. Like they would mostly serve the yousafzai and do the low level work. With hundreds of years passed, those locals got embeded and they became yousafzai. This might be the reason they found gandhara DNA in yousafzai.


It's not that merely that "Gandharan DNA was found among Yusufzai" rather Yusufzai are genetically extremely close to ancient Gandharan samples found from Barikot.

For example, the genetic distance between the Barikot_IA and Yusufzai sample groups is around 0.026, to put that into perspective, that is similar to the genetic distance between an Italian from Venice compared to an Italian from Tuscany, or an Azeri from Azerbaijan compared to an Azeri from Iran.






Now the fact that the Yusufzai (and other Pakistani tribes/ethnic groups) are so astoundingly close to genetic samples from Iron-age Gandhara, nearly over 3,000 years ago, is incredibly mind-boggling.

It shows that although Pashtuns of KPK have their linguistic origins from elsewhere, they are genetically native. Suggesting that the ancestral group (of Pashtuns) that migrated into KPK were far more less in population than the native groups that they assimilated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> It's not that merely that "Gandharan DNA was found among Yusufzai" rather Yusufzai are genetically extremely close to ancient Gandharan samples found from Barikot.
> 
> For example, the genetic distance between the Barikot_IA and Yusufzai sample groups is around 0.026, to put that into perspective, that is similar to the genetic distance between an Italian from Venice compared to an Italian from Tuscany, or an Azeri from Azerbaijan compared to an Azeri from Iran.
> 
> View attachment 817996
> 
> 
> Now the fact that the Yusufzai (and other Pakistani tribes/ethnic groups) are so astoundingly close to genetic samples from Iron-age Gandhara, nearly over 3,000 years ago, is incredibly mind-boggling.
> 
> It shows that although Pashtuns of KPK have their linguistic origins from elsewhere, they are genetically native. Suggesting that the ancestral group (of Pashtuns) that migrated into KPK were far more less in population than the native groups that they assimilated.



Its not as if we are talking about thousands of years ago, yousafzai invaded malakand and said areas in 1500s and its a well established fact among scholars. Yousafzai original last known place was south kabul, they were in competition with mirza ughlag baig, they killed most yousafzai elders in betrayal and thus yousafzai migrated and assembled their forces with malak ahmad khan as leader, whose mosoleum is still in malakand. So should i believe well known, documented and sure facts or some studies that God knows where they got their samples from or where they got gandhara 3000 yr old samples from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

December 1947: Clerk helping a Malik of Swat-Ranezai (Malakand district, KP), place his inked thumb print as his signature on the agreement document to their accession to the government of Pakistan during Jirga for the Northwest Frontier Province. Photo by Margaret Bourke-White


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493930661547151362
@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Jinnah receiving a rifle from Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel (Afridi), 1948. Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel played a very active role in the Pashtunistan movement. In 1952 Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel, Malik Said Khan Zakha Khel and Maulvi Ghairat Gul of Jamiat Ulema-e Islam called a jirga of the Afridis, at Mamanri to take decisions about Pakhtunistan. Pakistan Air Force dropped bombs on the Afridi jirga, killing 18 men. Three days after the incident, Pakistani government destroyed the house of Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel.

@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478012027125870592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 823288
> 
> 
> Jinnah receiving a rifle from Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel (Afridi), 1948. Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel played a very active role in the Pashtunistan movement. In 1952 Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel, Malik Said Khan Zakha Khel and Maulvi Ghairat Gul of Jamiat Ulema-e Islam called a jirga of the Afridis, at Mamanri to take decisions about Pakhtunistan. Pakistan Air Force dropped bombs on the Afridi jirga, killing 18 men. Three days after the incident, Pakistani government destroyed the house of Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel.
> 
> @Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478012027125870592


Nice share.
His great grandson is my relative, though am not afridi. I will share the story of the strikes some other time, but it shows the early blunders and treachery to the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

TNT said:


> Nice share.
> His great grandson is my relative, though am not afridi. I will share the story of the strikes some other time, but it shows the early blunders and treachery to the nation.



Dera manana rora jaan. Moog bayeed la akhpalo ghaltiyono zada karo. 

Our ancestors got fooled by dirty politics and politicians, that's why I like to post history stuff here because a lot of stuff gets lost online and this is the perfect place to record and keep it.


----------



## terry5

Little something I heard years ago

Masjid ar-Rahman was set up by Muslims from Peshawar (the Khans) . It was originally made out of wood bamboo prior to the building below . I also heard from an old man years ago who’s dead now hes name was Mir Khan and he used to shuffle when he walked . They were the original indentured labourers ie slaves brought here by the British .

Spanish Town, Jamaica Masjid​



Spanish Town Mosque
POSTED BY: SHAYKH SAFFRAZ BACCHUS JANUARY 22, 2013

This masjid is located in Spanish Town, Jamaica. It was built in 1957 by an Indian immigrant Mohammed Khan. His son Naim Khan is the current imam (pray leader) at the masjid. Known as Masjid Ar-Rahman (Masjid of the Most Compassionate) it was the first mosque to be built in Jamaica. Note the sugar cane field at the far end of the picture. In the 19th century, thousands of Indians were brought to the Caribbean indentured to sugar cane plantations. About 20% of these indentured immigrants were Muslims. Their influence remains in these parts, more particularly in Trinidad and Guyana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

jus_chillin said:


> Dera manana rora jaan. Moog bayeed la akhpalo ghaltiyono zada karo.
> 
> Our ancestors got fooled by dirty politics and politicians, that's why I like to post history stuff here because a lot of stuff gets lost online and this is the perfect place to record and keep it.



Sometimes mistakes and sometimes betrayed, these were the ppl that took AJK and GB for Pakistan, they deserve alot of respect. 
Would be nice if there is a pashto poetry thread, can add ghani khan, rehman baba and hamza baba poetry when in mood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mirzali Khan

TNT said:


> Sometimes mistakes and sometimes betrayed, these were the ppl that took AJK and GB for Pakistan, they deserve alot of respect.
> Would be nice if there is a pashto poetry thread, can add ghani khan, rehman baba and hamza baba poetry when in mood.



True. I also agree we should open something on Pashto poetry along with Pashto music and culture.


----------



## Bleek

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 823288
> 
> 
> Jinnah receiving a rifle from Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel (Afridi), 1948. Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel played a very active role in the Pashtunistan movement. In 1952 Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel, Malik Said Khan Zakha Khel and Maulvi Ghairat Gul of Jamiat Ulema-e Islam called a jirga of the Afridis, at Mamanri to take decisions about Pakhtunistan. Pakistan Air Force dropped bombs on the Afridi jirga, killing 18 men. Three days after the incident, Pakistani government destroyed the house of Malik Wali Khan Kuki Khel.
> 
> @Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478012027125870592


Seems like the lad had a change of heart


----------



## Bleek

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478017043286929417


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

An interesting excerpt from the British era that I found in my files:


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Quid-e-Azam M. Ali Jinnah with the Pashtun tribal elders who warmly welcomed and hosted the founder of Pakistan on their territory in 1948.

@Sainthood 101 @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum @kingQamaR


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500186520980017156

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Maula Jatt

jus_chillin said:


> True. I also agree we should open something on Pashto poetry along with Pashto music and culture.


make one in members club


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Life Among The Pathans (Khattaks).







"Our dealing with Pashtuns was a gentleman's game. No matter how poor a Pashtun was, he might meet the King of England or the Viceroy of India but he'd look him in the eye and shake hands with him as if to say, I'm as good a man as you are."

For over twenty years from 1927, Colonel Buster Goodwin was stationed on the North-West Frontier among the Pathans. His vivid reminiscences include many incidents of his life in this rugged salt-mining country and bring out strongly his respect and affection for the Khattak tribes whose code of honour and character he knew so well.

Life Among The Pathans (Khattaks)
Author - Colonel Buster Goodwin.
Publisher - London, E. Goodwin (October 1, 1969).

To Read Or Download For Free




https://archive.org/details/life-among-the-pathans-khattaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..
"Mohmands" From The Album 'The Tribes On Our Frontier', 1880's (c).






The picture is a collage of various photographs taken at different locations of individuals standings with distinctive native hilly tribesman of North-West Frontier Province of late 19th Century. It is a copy paste or cut paste effort of those times.

The tribesman are armed with typical muzzle loaded Flintlock Jezzail long barrelled smooth bore single shot musket. The stock butt is made of Wall Nut wood with a very very decent slight curve at the end. It is decorated with beautiful intricate additions. The sword cum dagger is famous unique Khyberi Chorrey or Khyberi Daggers.

The medium size round shaped shield is favourite of all tribesman which was light weight and handy suited for CQBs in Frontier Warfare. The blue and white lined Shawls are typical of Khyber with long wrapped turbans and loose dress made of cotton in white. The mazarin straw made shoes and some time leather items Panrey (closer to Saleem Shahi Jouta or Khussa) was also common hilly tribesman dress.

The Jezzail were not smooth bored, the barrel bore was rifled, that is what gave Afghans advantage over the British. The British smooth bored had a range of around 400 yards while the Afghan rifle bored rifles could go almost a 1000 yards.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Photo of a Pashtun wedding procession in Peshawar, Women were shoulder to shoulder with men as seen in this Picture, 1910 (c).






Photograph By R.B. Holmes Peshawar


----------



## Maula Jatt

B.K.N said:


> I think they are wearing dhotis


maybe a very very loose shalwar?


----------



## ghazi52

B.K.N said:


> I think they are wearing dhotis


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 839159


These are long Kameez, not "Dhotis".


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The condemned gates tied to the tower. The gates are also known as the weeping willows.






The loneliness and darkness of the cage has such an effect on the heart and mind of the prisoner that the very idea of freedom begins to seem foreign to him. Night and day, all hours feel the same. Especially for a prisoner who doesn't even know his guilt. What was my fault? Finding the answer to this question paralyzes thinking.

Of course, incarceration is a painful experience and is only felt by humans or animals who have gone through this ordeal. But last week, I met a prisoner who is neither a human nor an animal, but the two gates of Shabqadar Fort, which have been bound for 180 years under man-made law for uncommitted crime. It seems that after the end of their imprisonment, they went to the prison of the pages of history, that perhaps only imprisonment is written in the destiny of these doors.

It was the reign of Raja Ranjit Singh and in Shabqadar (formerly called Shankargarh) there were fierce attacks by the Mohmand tribes against the Sikh army. During this period, Raja Ranjit Singh ordered his son Sher Singh to build a fort at a safe place in Shabqadar to prevent attacks by the Mohmand tribes. Sher Singh approached Tota Ram, an architect of the time, and after finalizing the design, began the construction of the fort on a relatively high mound at Shankargarh (Shabqadar) in 1835.

The fort was to be used to communicate with Sikh forces in other forts around the city and to monitor the movement of the Mohmand tribes. The construction of the fort was completed in a short span of 2 years and in 1837, the Sikh forces under Sher Singh started regular work here to suppress the Mohmand tribes. Prior to the construction of the fort, Shankargarh was called Sharif Kaur, but after the completion of the construction work, the Sikhs settled around the fort, started their business here and renamed the area Shankargarh. 

The purpose of building this fort at a height was to provide long-range surveillance so that it could better line up against possible enemy attacks while also connecting Peshawar and adjoining areas through its Watch Tower. Was done In a short span of 3 years, the Mohmand tribes attacked the fort several times but without much success.
In the winter of 1840, an army of Mohmand tribes led by Saadat Khan attacked the fort of Shankargarh (Shabqadar). 

At first, the Sikh forces fought hard but some of the invading lashkar soldiers managed to break through the main gate of the fort and started killing the Sikh soldiers inside the fort. Raja Sher Singh sent a message of help to the troops at Peshawar and Machnai forts, forcing the army of the Mohmand tribes to retreat.

While Sher Singh began to amass an army of his own, the Mohmand tribesmen, after considering the move to break down the gates of the fort, filed a case in the court of the then 'French General Jean Vittoria'. Within two days, the court convicted Tota Ram, the architect who designed the fort, and sentenced him to cut off his hands and imprison him for 100 years. Under this decision, while Tota Ram's hands were cut off, the main gates of the fort were bound with iron chains along with the Watch Tower for a long imprisonment.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Member Of The 15th Punjab Regiment Performing Khattak Warrior Dance, Singapore, April 1941.






Punjab regiment (from India) gives a Khattak war dance. Dance somewhat similar to Highland Fling, but entirely native. Done with flashing swords to rhythm of drums and native clarinets.

Khattak dance (Pashto - د خټکو اتڼ‎) is a swift martial attan dance usually performed while carrying a sword and a handkerchief by the tribesmen from the agile Khattak tribe of Pashtuns in Pakistan and some eastern parts of Afghanistan. 

It was performed by Khattak warriors before going to wars in the time of Malik Shahbaz Khan Khattak, and then Khushal Khan Khattak (Pashtun poet, chief, and warrior).

It was used as a war-preparation exercise and is known to be the only dance with swordplay. Aside from the Pashtun's classical literature, popular ballads, the Pashtunwali (the common code of social values), the khattak is part of the group's collective identify.

© Harrison Forman / UWM Libraries


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Khushal Khan Khattak "خوشال خان خټک".






Khushal Khan Khattak was born at Akora Khattak, Kabul Province, Mughal Empire in 1613. He was a Pashtun poet, warrior and scholar, and chief of the Khattak tribe of the Pashtuns. Khushal preached the union of all Pashtuns, and encouraged revolt against the Mughal Empire promoting Pashtun nationalism through poetry.

Khushal was the first Afghan mentor who presents his theories for the unity of the Pashtun tribes against foreign forces and the creation of a nation-state. Khushal wrote many works in Pashto but also a few in Persian. Khushal is considered the "father of Pashto literature" and the national poet of Afghanistan.

Khushal's life was spent in struggling against the Mughal Empire who had fluctuating relations with the Pashtuns. In order to restore their freedom, Khushal challenged powers of the Mughal emperor Aurangzeb and defeated the Mughal troops in many engagements. He was a renowned military fighter who became known as an "Afghan warrior-poet". The stand and fight attitude of Khushal was an important stance in Afghan history, and his opinions and ideas form a new stage in the ideological and intellectual development of the Afghans.

Allama Muhammad Iqbal called Khushal the Hakeem and Tabeeb (physician) of Afghan Millat and Afghan Shanas. Maj: Roverty and certain other orientalists say that Khushal was not only Afghan Shanas but like Goethe and Shakespeare he was also a great Insan- Shanas (one who knows man) Iqbal expressed his desire that if he knew Pashto he would have translated Khushal’s poetry into Urdu or Persian. Khushal died at the age of 78 on Friday, 20 February 1689 at Dambara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Souvenir presented by British Officers who took part in Waziristan operation in 1937 depicting Tribal Marksman in an ambush against British Indian Forces.

@Maula Jatt @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum @kingQamaR @Khan_patriot @Khan2727 @WarKa DaNG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TNT

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> Khushal Khan Khattak "خوشال خان خټک".
> 
> View attachment 869871
> 
> 
> Khushal Khan Khattak was born at Akora Khattak, Kabul Province, Mughal Empire in 1613. He was a Pashtun poet, warrior and scholar, and chief of the Khattak tribe of the Pashtuns. Khushal preached the union of all Pashtuns, and encouraged revolt against the Mughal Empire promoting Pashtun nationalism through poetry.
> 
> Khushal was the first Afghan mentor who presents his theories for the unity of the Pashtun tribes against foreign forces and the creation of a nation-state. Khushal wrote many works in Pashto but also a few in Persian. Khushal is considered the "father of Pashto literature" and the national poet of Afghanistan.
> 
> Khushal's life was spent in struggling against the Mughal Empire who had fluctuating relations with the Pashtuns. In order to restore their freedom, Khushal challenged powers of the Mughal emperor Aurangzeb and defeated the Mughal troops in many engagements. He was a renowned military fighter who became known as an "Afghan warrior-poet". The stand and fight attitude of Khushal was an important stance in Afghan history, and his opinions and ideas form a new stage in the ideological and intellectual development of the Afghans.
> 
> Allama Muhammad Iqbal called Khushal the Hakeem and Tabeeb (physician) of Afghan Millat and Afghan Shanas. Maj: Roverty and certain other orientalists say that Khushal was not only Afghan Shanas but like Goethe and Shakespeare he was also a great Insan- Shanas (one who knows man) Iqbal expressed his desire that if he knew Pashto he would have translated Khushal’s poetry into Urdu or Persian. Khushal died at the age of 78 on Friday, 20 February 1689 at Dambara.



Seriously??? Where did u get this crap from? Khushal khattak was pro mughal, he was their pawn. He defended mughals and fought other pashtun tribes like yousafzais. Only when he was kicked out by mughals and betrayed, then he became their enemy but then he was useless. Also he is never referred as father of pashto poetry, that is rehman baba. He was a mediocre poet and mediocre leader. He was defeated by yousafzais.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

Mirzali Khan said:


> View attachment 875722
> 
> 
> Souvenir presented by British Officers who took part in Waziristan operation in 1937 depicting Tribal Marksman in an ambush against British Indian Forces.
> 
> @Maula Jatt @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum @kingQamaR @Khan_patriot @Khan2727




Haha 

In late 1936 there was growing agitation against British rule in Waziristan, led by the Waziri leader Ghazi Mirzali Khan Wazir, 'the Fakir of Ipi'. In response the British launched a military operation into the Khaisora Valley, hoping that a show of strength alone would suffice to reduce unrest. However, the two main columns of troops met stiff resistance and their supply lines were disrupted, forcing them to retire. The operation's failure triggered a wider insurrection and the ensuing guerrilla war drew in more British and Indian forces. Over 30,000 troops, together with aircraft and armoured cars, were deployed to the region. Violence subsided in late 1937 and after brief flare-ups in 1938 and 1939 the North West Frontier was relatively quiet until India became independent in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

TNT said:


> Seriously??? Where did u get this crap from? Khushal khattak was pro mughal, he was their pawn. He defended mughals and fought other pashtun tribes like yousafzais. Only when he was kicked out by mughals and betrayed, then he became their enemy but then he was useless. Also he is never referred as father of pashto poetry, that is rehman baba. He was a mediocre poet and mediocre leader. He was defeated by yousafzais.


we only read about khushhal khan and rehman baba in ptb regarding pashto poetry.
nice info.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

kingQamaR said:


> Violence subsided in late 1937 and after brief flare-ups in 1938 and 1939 the North West Frontier was relatively quiet until India became independent in 1947.


did they get any help from other afghan tribes living in afghanistan territory regarding fighting man power and weapons?

and why actually britishers attacked waziristan?
what were the aims?
i mean they attacked india because subcontinent was a very rich region with great agri resources.


----------



## kingQamaR

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> did they get any help from other afghan tribes living in afghanistan territory regarding fighting man power and weapons?
> 
> and why actually britishers attacked waziristan?
> what were the aims?
> i mean they attacked india because subcontinent was a very rich region with great agri resources.



I can only tell you that the British feared for there colony in India against Russian aggression or invasion so they thought was a prime reason for their Afghanistan invasion the first wars I think. Anglo afghan wars eventually turned Afghanistan into a buffer zone between these 2 powers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

kingQamaR said:


> I can only tell you that the British feared for there colony in India against Russian aggression or invasion so they thought was a prime reason for their Afghanistan invasion the first wars I think. Anglo afghan wars eventually turned Afghanistan into a buffer zone between these 2 powers


WELL THAT MAKES SENSE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

A British officer is shot dead by Khostwal tribesmen at Spina Khaisora (North Waziristan), 1915. 

Artist : Edgar Holloway 

On 7 January 1915 a Khostwal lashkar (comprising of Zadrans, Tanis and Gurbaz) entered Waziristan to attack British posts in the Tochi valley (North Waziristan). They were attacking British posts in Waziristan because Britain had declared war against Ottoman caliphate on 5 November 1914. The British officer who got killed by the Khostwals at Spina Khaisora in Tochi valley, was given Victoria Cross by their government. 

@Maula Jatt @Imad.Khan @TNT @ziaulislam @Dalit @akramishaqkhan @Muhammad Saftain Anjum @kingQamaR @Khan_patriot @Khan2727 @WarKa DaNG


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559038043037876225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shah Pasand




----------



## ghazi52

.,.
'A Tochi Scout Tough stuff', Dosalli, North Waziristan, North-West Frontier, 1937 (c).






The Tochi Scouts was part of the Frontier Corps which consisted of a number of scout units stationed in fortified posts in the tribal territories.

In late 1936 there was growing agitation against British rule in Waziristan, led by the Waziri leader Ghazi Mirzali Khan Wazir, 'the Fakir of Ipi'. In response the British launched a military operation into the Khaisora Valley, hoping that a show of strength alone would suffice to reduce unrest.

However, the two main columns of troops met stiff resistance and their supply lines were disrupted, forcing them to retire. The operation's failure triggered a wider insurrection and the ensuing guerrilla war drew in more British and Indian forces. Over 30,000 troops, together with aircraft and armoured cars, were deployed to the region.

Violence subsided in late 1937 and after brief flare-ups in 1938 and 1939 the North-West Frontier was relatively quiet until India became independent in 1947.

From an album of 347 photographs compiled by Captain (Later Major) Wynne Howes-Roberts, 1st Battalion 13th Frontier Force Rifles, India and UK, 1936-1937 (c).


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Damdil, Waziristan, 1937 (c).






Picket in Damdil manned by Gurkhas (original picture) Written at the back: Waziristan Operation ’37 Damdil – Ghurka picuet at Damdil which was attacked by tribesmen.

Although every member of picquet was either killed or wounded, they frustrated attackers killing many. Several Ghurkas were awarded medals for bravery. The pictured defensive position known as ‘sangar’, was attacked by the tribesmen throughout the night and defended by only 8 Gurkhas soldiers of 2/5 Gurkhas who hold it until the back-up arrived at dawn. Of the eight, Dalbahadur Gurung and Uttamsing Rana were killed, the other six pictured survived the series of attacks on 20 March 1937.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Royal Mail Service Waziristan, 1946 (c).








Armed Like A Wild West Stagecoach, A Royal Mail Bus Runs The Outlaws Ganlet.

Source - The National Geographic Magazine "South Of Khyber Pass", Year 1946.
Author - Maynard Owen Williams.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Shabqadar Fort, Charsadda, 1920's (c).






The Fort Was Built By Architect Tota Ram In 1837 During Reign Of Maharaja Ranjit Singh.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Work In Progress On Galanai Road During 2nd Mohmand Campaign, Mohmand, 1935 (c).






The Second Mohmand Campaign Of 1935 Was A British Military Campaign Against The Mohmand Tribes In The North-West Frontier Area Of British India, Now Pakistan. Tanks Were Used, The First Operational Use Of Tanks In British India.

The First Mohmand Campaign In 1897–98 Followed Earlier Military Expeditions In 1851–1852, 1854, 1864, 1879, 1880. After The First Mohmand Campaign, There Was The Mohmand Expedition Of 1908 And The Mohmand And Bajaur Operations Of 1933, Taking About A Month In August.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Standing stones in Yusafzai Distt Swabi KPK (Pakistan).
Date: 1865






Asota Megaliths of Shewa village in Swabi are perhaps one of the rarest and oldest surviving man-made features of the KP province. Often referred to as the “Stonehenge of Pakistan” the standing stones are believed to date back to the Achaemenian period (550-330 BC). 

The researchers have associated the circle of stones, each stone approximately 10 feet high, with the philosophy of sun-worshippers of that time. It was a revered site and there may have been two other such ‘sun temple’ sites in the nearby area in the past, however, the Asota Megaliths have remarkably survived the ravages of time to this day. Many interesting myths and superstitions in the local folklore are connected with this curious circle of stones. 

One legend recounts that once there was a marriage procession travelling from one village to another when they were ambushed by outlaws on the way. Fearing dishonour at the hands of the robbers the females in the party sought divine help, and they were petrified in their rock state that very instant. Locals identify different stone slabs with bride, groom and other members of the marriage procession. 

The site was previously protected by the Federal Archaeology Department and has been transferred to the Provincial Directorate of Archaeology recently. This lesser-known wonder has tremendous tourism potential and is in need of urgent preservation and upkeep because of its unparalleled significance.
Felton Smith


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Thal in the Kurram, Showing The Road Bridge Over The Kurram River To Parachinar, 1920 (c).







The fort at Thal guarded the strategically vital Kurram valley. On the outbreak of the 3rd Afghan War (1919`), it was garrisoned by four under-strength battalions of Sikhs and Gurkhas and a squadron of Indian cavalry under the command of Brigadier-General Alexander Eustace. They were soon besieged by a large Afghan regular force under the command of General Nadir Khan. 

The Afghans were able to occupy a tower 500 yards (460 metres) from the fort and from there they were able to set fire to several food dumps.

Although under constant attack for a week the garrison held out until they were relieved on 2 June 1919 by a brigade from Peshawar led by Brigadier-General Reginald Dyer.


----------



## Maula Jatt

I heard that pukhtuns outside of waziris and northern Balochistan are dardics who have been Pashtunized after the 1500s etc(common phenomenon Arabs, Turks), is this true or like "somewhat"/complicated true as dardics were native people who have mixed heavily with and assimilated into the pukhtun culture?
What do you think of this theory, peshwar valley, Swat etc and other such places were dardic areas historically and some potohari Punjabi were around too in the Indus border areas similar to now with hazarawal region but it was mostly a dardic area
Cause yousafzai of swat have the closest DNA to ancient ghandharan people after that kamboh and than couple other local KPK Pashtun tribes

but yousafzai moved there in the 1400,1500s this triggered my very basic research into this , so like I am interested in knowing the prescriptive of pukhtuns of those areas especially or anyone more knowledgeable than me
What do y'all of this?, I am somewhat confused cause migration history of Pashtun tribes most certainly happened but than why are the people still closer to the native ancient people of their lands - was it assimilation by these tribes into a larger pakhtun identity?

@DESERT FIGHTER @RealNapster @TNT @Talwar e Pakistan


----------



## RealNapster

Maula Jatt said:


> I heard that pukhtuns outside of waziris and northern Balochistan are dardics who have been Pashtunized after the 1500s etc(common phenomenon Arabs, Turks), is this true or like "somewhat"/complicated true as dardics were native people who have mixed heavily with and assimilated into the pukhtun culture?
> What do you think of this theory, peshwar valley, Swat etc and other such places were dardic areas historically and some potohari Punjabi were around too in the Indus border areas similar to now with hazarawal region but it was mostly a dardic area
> Cause yousafzai of swat have the closest DNA to ancient ghandharan people after that kamboh and than couple other local KPK Pashtun tribes
> 
> but yousafzai moved there in the 1400,1500s this triggered my very basic research into this , so like I am interested in knowing the prescriptive of pukhtuns of those areas especially or anyone more knowledgeable than me
> What do y'all of this?, I am somewhat confused cause migration history of Pashtun tribes most certainly happened but than why are the people still closer to the native ancient people of their lands - was it assimilation by these tribes into a larger pakhtun identity?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @RealNapster @TNT @Talwar e Pakistan



My opinion

I don't think it is truth or even near that. Yous see, majority of us "urbanized peshawri and nowshera" Pashtoons when look at our family tree, it goes back to some area of Afghanistan. My own family tree touches to Ghazni area of Afghanistan. This is the case with majority of us. Yousufzai etc are tribes (very old tribes) of Pashtoons and I don't know they only exist since 1500s.

Btw Yousufzai themselves migrated from Suleiman Mountains near Hindukush in 16th century. It is the largest tribe of Pashtoons. Peshawar still have 30% population of Hindko speakers. Why we failed to convert them ? You see, Pashtoons would have never allowed other ethnicities into their tribal system even if they learnt to speak Pashto. It was a really closed social system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

RealNapster said:


> My opinion
> 
> I don't think it is truth or even near that. Yous see, majority of us "urbanized peshawri and nowshera" Pashtoons when look at our family tree, it goes back to some area of Afghanistan. My own family tree touches to Ghazni area of Afghanistan. This is the case with majority of us. Yousufzai etc are tribes (very old tribes) of Pashtoons and I don't know they only exist since 1500s.
> 
> Btw Yousufzai themselves migrated from Suleiman Mountains near Hindukush in 16th century. It is the largest tribe of Pashtoons. Peshawar still have 30% population of Hindko speakers. Why we failed to convert them ? You see, Pashtoons would have never allowed other ethnicities into their tribal system even if they learnt to speak Pashto. It was a really closed social system.


(FYI If I say some dumb shit- people don't get offended, I am not really knowledgeable, just saying things out, I am just trying to piece it all together for my own satisfaction)
Dardics are like Kashmiris or someone in Chitral, Gilgit etc before the migration of Pashtun tribes that area was made up of mostly those people some Hindko people might have a Dardic, potohari mix but I looked at their clans and they didn't seem very different to someone from potahar just with editions of some clans that I don't think are potaharis originally but they were a minority

I think Chitrali, Nuristani people were the original people of that region
who either had their own culture or was a subculture of Punjab? or was a bit like Kashmir valley ? - this I don't know

I was just trying to figure out the Gandharan people - who were they? what kinda culture they followed? - Ghandharans definitely had a more Buddhist influence (afaik Pashtuns were not Buddhists) , the greatest Sanskrit linguist is literally from Charsadda and Pashtuns are an Iranic speaking - again little connection
So like with every sign you can see the evidence that they are not native to the land and its a new group but the region dna matches with Pashtuns and some northwestern punjabi clans (last part seems understandable its still indo-aryan group and our non muslim history is also part of recorded history so our connections with it make sense)








The genetically closest modern population groups to the ancient Gandharans: Barikot Discoveries


In 2017, DNA samples were extracted from Gandharan burial mounds found in Barikot, Swat dating back to the Iron Age. The results were recently released following analysis. Utilizing admixture modeling tools, the genetic distance between these samples and modern sample groups were measured. Here...



defence.pk




this leaves me confused in terms of whats going on, to explain the phenomenon I could only think of it as like arabs did arabization maybe the newer Pashtuns tribes took the dardic people into thier culture

but since you said it yourself Pashtuns dont do that- this leaves me even more confused than ever before 

who were the Gandharan people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Maula Jatt said:


> (FYI If I say some dumb shit- people don't get offended, I am not really knowledgeable, just saying things out, I am just trying to piece it all together for my own satisfaction)
> Dardics are like Kashmiris or someone in Chitral, Gilgit etc before the migration of Pashtun tribes that area was made up of mostly those people some Hindko people might have a Dardic, potohari mix but I looked at their clans and they didn't seem very different to someone from potahar just with editions of some clans that I don't think are potaharis originally but they were a minority
> 
> I think Chitrali, Nuristani people were the original people of that region
> who either had their own culture or was a subculture of Punjab? or was a bit like Kashmir valley ? - this I don't know
> 
> I was just trying to figure out the Gandharan people - who were they? what kinda culture they followed? - Ghandharans definitely had a more Buddhist influence (afaik Pashtuns were not Buddhists) , the greatest Sanskrit linguist is literally from Charsadda and Pashtuns are an Iranic speaking - again little connection
> So like with every sign you can see the evidence that they are not native to the land and its a new group but the region dna matches with Pashtuns and some northwestern punjabi clans (last part seems understandable its still indo-aryan group and our non muslim history is also part of recorded history so our connections with it make sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The genetically closest modern population groups to the ancient Gandharans: Barikot Discoveries
> 
> 
> In 2017, DNA samples were extracted from Gandharan burial mounds found in Barikot, Swat dating back to the Iron Age. The results were recently released following analysis. Utilizing admixture modeling tools, the genetic distance between these samples and modern sample groups were measured. Here...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this leaves me confused in terms of whats going on, to explain the phenomenon I could only think of it as like arabs did arabization maybe the newer Pashtuns tribes took the dardic people into thier culture
> 
> but since you said it yourself Pashtuns dont do that- this leaves me even more confused than ever before
> 
> who were the Gandharan people?



Well I studied about gandahara civilization about 15 years ago when I was in my early teen age. So can't recall much of it.

Problem with Pashtoon history is that there was no concept of writing history and other things in Pashtoon tribes instead they preferred Oral Tales which they used to sing in gatherings. You would hardly find any Pashto writing older then 1200s. That is one of the reason that Pashtoon even though claim to be a civilization older then 3-5 thousand years still can't produce any proof of it. So can't really help you in that. My lack of Pashto literature review also is a reason behind my inability to discuss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

Maula Jatt said:


> I heard that pukhtuns outside of waziris and northern Balochistan are dardics who have been Pashtunized after the 1500s etc(common phenomenon Arabs, Turks), is this true or like "somewhat"/complicated true as dardics were native people who have mixed heavily with and assimilated into the pukhtun culture?
> What do you think of this theory, peshwar valley, Swat etc and other such places were dardic areas historically and some potohari Punjabi were around too in the Indus border areas similar to now with hazarawal region but it was mostly a dardic area
> Cause yousafzai of swat have the closest DNA to ancient ghandharan people after that kamboh and than couple other local KPK Pashtun tribes
> 
> but yousafzai moved there in the 1400,1500s this triggered my very basic research into this , so like I am interested in knowing the prescriptive of pukhtuns of those areas especially or anyone more knowledgeable than me
> What do y'all of this?, I am somewhat confused cause migration history of Pashtun tribes most certainly happened but than why are the people still closer to the native ancient people of their lands - was it assimilation by these tribes into a larger pakhtun identity?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @RealNapster @TNT @Talwar e Pakistan



Hi, i have written about this. Northern pashtuns, mainly yousafzai moved from kabul to current Peshawar swat valley in late 1400s. This theory of them having ancient DNA is wrong. No comprehensive research done. It is a false theory because the migration of yousafzais from kabul is well known and documented history. Yousafzais became too strong in kabul and the Uzbek ruler mirza ughlag baig, their ally betrayed them and killed most leaders. They migrated to dalazak area Peshawar valley under leadership of malak ahmad khan. Considered father of yousafzais in east. Being a warrior and empire making tribe, yousafzais spread, taking over swat from swatis king mirza awais. Eventually they spread through most of the north. Mosoleum of ahmad khan baba is still there in malakand. 
Yousafzais had the culture of assimilating the taken over ppl as workers and putting them in categories like "chamyaar", cobblers, "nayee" barber. But there were always elite subcasts. So the sample taken of any such study can also be questionable.
Pashtuns as a whole came from Afghanistan and majority of current KPK is not old pashtun land, all these were taken over by different tribes. Its the reason u can find yousafzais, shinwari and others in Afghanistan as well, to this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

RealNapster said:


> My opinion
> 
> I don't think it is truth or even near that. Yous see, majority of us "urbanized peshawri and nowshera" Pashtoons when look at our family tree, it goes back to some area of Afghanistan. My own family tree touches to Ghazni area of Afghanistan. This is the case with majority of us. Yousufzai etc are tribes (very old tribes) of Pashtoons and I don't know they only exist since 1500s.
> 
> Btw Yousufzai themselves migrated from Suleiman Mountains near Hindukush in 16th century. It is the largest tribe of Pashtoons. Peshawar still have 30% population of Hindko speakers. Why we failed to convert them ? You see, Pashtoons would have never allowed other ethnicities into their tribal system even if they learnt to speak Pashto. It was a really closed social system.


This goes against the genetic data we have. There is genetic variation among Pashtuns themselves that is tied closely to geography. 

For example, Pashtuns that live among Tajiks in the North are genetically shifted towards Tajiks while Pashtuns in KPK are genetically shifted towards other Pakistani ethnic groups. 

This shows that either Pashtuns have been residing in the region for much longer than thought (there are theories that the "Aparytai" or "Aspasioi" tribes mentioned by the Greeks were the progenitors to the Afridis and Yusufzai) , ethnic-intermixing has been really strong or Pashtuns have been genetically close to other Pakistani ethnic groups even prior to their "migration".


----------



## Maula Jatt

TNT said:


> Hi, i have written about this. Northern pashtuns, mainly yousafzai moved from kabul to current Peshawar swat valley in late 1400s.


That's pretty much undisputed

Ghandharan we're Indo Aryan speaking, Buddhists
While Pashtuns were a more nomadic people so like it's a new group, that's in my eyes atleast is undisputed


TNT said:


> This theory of them having ancient DNA is wrong. No comprehensive research done. It is a false theory because the migration of yousafzais from kabul is well known and documented history. Yousafzais became too strong in kabul and the Uzbek ruler mirza ughlag baig, their ally betrayed them and killed most leaders. They migrated to dalazak area Peshawar valley under leadership of malak ahmad khan. Considered father of yousafzais in east. Being a warrior and empire making tribe, yousafzais spread, taking over swat from swatis king mirza awais. Eventually they spread through most of the north. Mosoleum of ahmad khan baba is still there in malakand.
> Yousafzais had the culture of assimilating the taken over ppl as workers and putting them in categories like "chamyaar", cobblers, "nayee" barber.




But this is what I think too
Yousafzai or Swatis before them we're the original Afghans but they took the native people into Thier fold, made a hierarchy based system but assimilated them into their tribes

This is a very common phenomenon Among Turks and Arabs and other tribal groups , so I do somewhat believe in this theory

I don't think the DnA is false though cause they show it everywhere but I think it's the way it is (swats yousafzai being closest to ancient ghandharan of swat)

Cause original Afghans assimilated the native dardics to such extent that culturally and every way they were still pukhtuns but this assimilation of the dardic people into their folds shows up in their DNA

The ancient ghandharans were not Pashtuns but they assimilated these people through an hierarchy into their fold

This is the theory that I somewhat lean towards as it it's a phenomen across the globe with other such tribal societies
As Egyptian are culturally Arab but are not like the saudis and Turks of turkey are not like CA Turks but both are culturally that, have tribes

but I don't know, just trying to make sense of it all cause I started thinking of this randomly like a week ago 


TNT said:


> But there were always elite subcasts. So the sample taken of any such study can also be questionable.
> Pashtuns as a whole came from Afghanistan and majority of current KPK is not old pashtun land, all these were taken over by different tribes. Its the reason u can find yousafzais, shinwari and others in Afghanistan as well, to this day.


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

Maula Jatt said:


> (FYI If I say some dumb shit- people don't get offended, I am not really knowledgeable, just saying things out, I am just trying to piece it all together for my own satisfaction)
> Dardics are like Kashmiris or someone in Chitral, Gilgit etc before the migration of Pashtun tribes that area was made up of mostly those people some Hindko people might have a Dardic, potohari mix but I looked at their clans and they didn't seem very different to someone from potahar just with editions of some clans that I don't think are potaharis originally but they were a minority
> 
> I think Chitrali, Nuristani people were the original people of that region
> who either had their own culture or was a subculture of Punjab? or was a bit like Kashmir valley ? - this I don't know
> 
> I was just trying to figure out the Gandharan people - who were they? what kinda culture they followed? - Ghandharans definitely had a more Buddhist influence (afaik Pashtuns were not Buddhists) , the greatest Sanskrit linguist is literally from Charsadda and Pashtuns are an Iranic speaking - again little connection
> So like with every sign you can see the evidence that they are not native to the land and its a new group but the region dna matches with Pashtuns and some northwestern punjabi clans (last part seems understandable its still indo-aryan group and our non muslim history is also part of recorded history so our connections with it make sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The genetically closest modern population groups to the ancient Gandharans: Barikot Discoveries
> 
> 
> In 2017, DNA samples were extracted from Gandharan burial mounds found in Barikot, Swat dating back to the Iron Age. The results were recently released following analysis. Utilizing admixture modeling tools, the genetic distance between these samples and modern sample groups were measured. Here...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this leaves me confused in terms of whats going on, to explain the phenomenon I could only think of it as like arabs did arabization maybe the newer Pashtuns tribes took the dardic people into thier culture
> 
> but since you said it yourself Pashtuns dont do that- this leaves me even more confused than ever before
> 
> who were the Gandharan people?



Gandharan people were indo-aryans, closest modern group is punjabi. Not hilli billi mountain dards btw. Youfzai village system is very similar to punjab villages which they adopted from punjabi like locals. Which is why you see artisan class among northen KP pashtuns like Youfzai who are nai, cobbler, moulvi and so on just like in punjab villages. They speak pashto but are not pashtuns by blood line or landownership. Just like it happens in Punjab.

You don't see this class system among dards. Basically north KP was once punjabi land.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

hydrabadi_arab said:


> Gandharan people were indo-aryans, closest modern group is punjabi. Not hilli billi mountain dards btw. Youfzai village system is very similar to punjab villages which they adopted from punjabi like locals. Which is why you see artisan class among northen KP pashtuns like Youfzai who are nai, cobbler, moulvi and so on just like in punjab villages. They speak pashto but are not pashtuns by blood line or landownership. Just like it happens in Punjab.
> 
> You don't see this class system among dards. Basically north KP was once punjabi land.



Yousafzais are not pathans? Lmao 

That’s a new one!


----------



## hydrabadi_arab

lastofthepatriots said:


> Yousafzais are not pathans? Lmao
> 
> That’s a new one!



Read again, Youfzai are pashtuns that migrated to north KP in 14th century and adopted local village system and castes.


----------



## TNT

Maula Jatt said:


> That's pretty much undisputed
> 
> Ghandharan we're Indo Aryan speaking, Buddhists
> While Pashtuns were a more nomadic people so like it's a new group, that's in my eyes atleast is undisputed
> 
> 
> 
> But this is what I think too
> Yousafzai or Swatis before them we're the original Afghans but they took the native people into Thier fold, made a hierarchy based system but assimilated them into their tribes
> 
> This is a very common phenomenon Among Turks and Arabs and other tribal groups , so I do somewhat believe in this theory
> 
> I don't think the DnA is false though cause they show it everywhere but I think it's the way it is (swats yousafzai being closest to ancient ghandharan of swat)
> 
> Cause original Afghans assimilated the native dardics to such extent that culturally and every way they were still pukhtuns but this assimilation of the dardic people into their folds shows up in their DNA
> 
> The ancient ghandharans were not Pashtuns but they assimilated these people through an hierarchy into their fold
> 
> This is the theory that I somewhat lean towards as it it's a phenomen across the globe with other such tribal societies
> As Egyptian are culturally Arab but are not like the saudis and Turks of turkey are not like CA Turks but both are culturally that, have tribes
> 
> but I don't know, just trying to make sense of it all cause I started thinking of this randomly like a week ago



I tend to agree with u too. There will always be DNA mix. It's also a fact that pashtun tribals would take local brides, multiple wives was common in pashtuns, like arabs. And they also loved sons who then follow theie father's tribe. 
Also one point should be noted. Pashtuns did not invade budhists in current KPK, infact fought other muslims like swatis and dalazak. Though maybe pashtuns did take lands from budhists as Afghanistan was also anciently a Buddhist area.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Mountain Artillery In Action During Tirah Expedition, North-West Frontier, 1897 (c).






Many serious defects were exposed in the organisation, equipment and particularly the training of the Army in India throughout the 1897–98 frontier risings. 

During the most serious outbreak of resistance to British rule since the Mutiny, nearly the entire strength of the Field Army was mobilised, involving the deployment of over 59,000 regular troops, 4,000 Imperial Service Troops, and 118 guns in parts of the Pathan borderland that were still virtually terra incognita.

1) Imperial troops suffered 470 dead, 1,524 wounded and ten missing in action during the extended fighting, losses exceeding those suffered during the Second Afghan War.

2) Despite the benefits of Dum-Dum bullets, machine guns, search lights, a rocket battery, field and mountain artillery, the large Anglo-Indian force encountered serious, albeit uncoordinated, resistance from the trans-border Pathan tribes. 

The Tirah Campaign proved the most difficult and protracted military operation during the rising costing the Army in India 287 dead and 853 wounded. despite initial expectations in many quarters that British and Indian troops would only be opposed by lashkars still reliant on hand-to-hand combat supported by limited jezail or occasional rifle fire.

3) In his final report dated 24th February 1898 Major-General Sir William Lockhart summed up the difficulties encountered by imperial troops: "No campaign on the frontiers of India has been conducted under more trying and arduous circumstances than those encountered by the Tirah Expeditionary Force".

Article Reference - The Army In India And The Development Of Frontier Warfare, 1849–1947

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,
British & Indian Soldiers Burning A Village In Tirah Valley, Tirah Expedition, 1897 (c).






Many serious defects were exposed in the organisation, equipment and particularly the training of the Army in India throughout the 1897–98 frontier risings. During the most serious outbreak of resistance to British rule since the Mutiny, nearly the entire strength of the Field Army was mobilised, involving the deployment of over 59,000 regular troops, 4,000 Imperial Service Troops, and 118 guns in parts of the Pathan borderland that were still virtually terra incognita.

1) Imperial troops suffered 470 dead, 1,524 wounded and ten missing in action during the extended fighting, losses exceeding those suffered during the Second Afghan War.

2) Despite the benefits of Dum-Dum bullets, machine guns, search lights, a rocket battery, field and mountain artillery, the large Anglo-Indian force encountered serious, albeit uncoordinated, resistance from the trans-border Pathan tribes. The Tirah Campaign proved the most difficult and protracted military operation during the rising costing the Army in India 287 dead and 853 wounded. despite initial expectations in many quarters that British and Indian troops would only be opposed by lashkars still reliant on hand-to-hand combat supported by limited jezail or occasional rifle fire.

3) In his final report dated 24th February 1898 Major-General Sir William Lockhart summed up the difficulties encountered by imperial troops: "No campaign on the frontiers of India has been conducted under more trying and arduous circumstances than those encountered by the Tirah Expeditionary Force".

Article Reference - The Army In India And The Development Of Frontier Warfare, 1849–1947 By T. R. Moreman, Published 1998.


----------

